# Acceleration Boost!!!



## Zek

Acceleration Boost - is getting ready to roll out before Q4 closes. Let the celebration commence!


----------



## PaulT

Yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulT

Means two things: 
-The reliability of our drivetrain must be proving phenomenal!!!
-I am more solidified in never buying another car brand!!!

For such an expensive investment, I think it is unacceptable that other manufacturers just let their products slowly waste away from that moment you buy and drive off the lot. Thank you Tesla for keeping us excited about our car and continuously improving it through time!


----------



## eXntrc

Loving the idea of yet another significant performance boost. But as someone who paid top dollar for absolutely every upgrade I could put on the car when I bought it (Dual Motor, Performance Package, Premium Interior, EAP then FSD) I can't help feeling a little put out here with a paid upgrade for more performance.

To PaulIT's point, if this is Tesla deciding that the drivetrain is capable of more stress than initially thought, awesome. But that's why I bought the performance edition in the first place. That drivetrain is already in the car, and we're not talking about adding new parts in order to achieve this performance.

Can anyone help me find perspective on why I should be OK with paying an additional $2,000 on top of what Iv'e already paid for this upgrade?


----------



## rrollens

eXntrc said:


> Loving the idea of yet another significant performance boost. But as someone who paid top dollar for absolutely every upgrade I could put on the car when I bought it (Dual Motor, Performance Package, Premium Interior, EAP then FSD) I can't help feeling a little put out here with a paid upgrade for more performance.
> 
> To PaulIT's point, if this is Tesla deciding that the drivetrain is capable of more stress than initially thought, awesome. But that's why I bought the performance edition in the first place. That drivetrain is already in the car, and we're not talking about adding new parts in order to achieve this performance.
> 
> Can anyone help me find perspective on why I should be OK with paying an additional $2,000 on top of what Iv'e already paid for this upgrade?


Great points. Guess we will have to see what the benefit of spending $2000.00 more on our P3D will be.


----------



## GDN

eXntrc said:


> Loving the idea of yet another significant performance boost. But as someone who paid top dollar for absolutely every upgrade I could put on the car when I bought it (Dual Motor, Performance Package, Premium Interior, EAP then FSD) I can't help feeling a little put out here with a paid upgrade for more performance.
> 
> To PaulIT's point, if this is Tesla deciding that the drivetrain is capable of more stress than initially thought, awesome. But that's why I bought the performance edition in the first place. That drivetrain is already in the car, and we're not talking about adding new parts in order to achieve this performance.
> 
> Can anyone help me find perspective on why I should be OK with paying an additional $2,000 on top of what Iv'e already paid for this upgrade?


You won't have an option already having a P. You already got a bump a month or so back (5% included in your paid up front price), your value has already increased. This will be for AWD owners that want a stealth P.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Sign me up. Hoping this gets me in under the 4 second 0-60 mark.


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> You won't have an option already having a P. You already got a bump a month or so back (5% included in your paid up front price), your value has already increased. This will be for AWD owners that want a stealth P.


Another slap in the face for those of us that paid large up front. I purchased a Stealth P3D. And I guarantee, I paid MUCH more than $2000 to upgrade from AWD.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

FRC said:


> Another slap in the face for those of us that paid large up front. I purchased a Stealth P3D. And I guarantee, I paid MUCH more than $2000 to upgrade from AWD.


You got extras like upgraded brakes too.


----------



## FRC

Rick Steinwand said:


> You got extras like upgraded brakes too.


No sir. With the original Stealth, Big brakes, rear spoiler, 20" wheels and performance pedals were not included.


----------



## FRC

And I'll add this...Tesla is making a BIG mistake selling performance power without performance braking.


----------



## ryantollefson

Shouldn't the error be red?


----------



## Rick Steinwand

ryantollefson said:


> Shouldn't the error be red?
> 
> View attachment 31214


Yes, and swap the green checkmark for a red x.


----------



## 3istheperfectnumber

I hope it includes Track Mode; that's actually more interesting to me than the raw perf increase.


----------



## Johnston

FRC said:


> No sir. With the original Stealth, Big brakes, rear spoiler, 20" wheels and performance pedals were not included.


Most posts I've seen with people deciding on AWD or stealth said the diff was $2000.


----------



## garsh

FRC said:


> No sir. With the original Stealth, Big brakes, rear spoiler, 20" wheels and performance pedals were not included.


But you did get Lifetime Premium Connectivity and Lifetime Free Supercharging (or $5000 back).


----------



## FRC

Johnston said:


> Most posts I've seen with people deciding on AWD or stealth said the diff was $2000.


I would have to see someone's AWD invoice to compare, but it was much more than $2000 I'm sure. Very few would have chosen AWD over performance if the difference was that small.


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> Another slap in the face for those of us that paid large up front. I purchased a Stealth P3D. And I guarantee, I paid MUCH more than $2000 to upgrade from AWD.


And those that know how to buy and sell this stock at the right time thank you.


----------



## NJturtlePower

Roadshow Post - $2k Upgrade

And we SURE it's only AWD cars? Cuz here's my LR RWD screenshot right now.... Only requirement seems to be the SW version


----------



## GDN

As it stands today is there any differeence between a full P and a stealth P on 0 to 60 times? I'm aware of the other differences, but truly pure acceleration and speed, is there any difference and do you think this $2K bump will get aregular AWD to the same speed as a full P?


----------



## FRC

I am unaware of any acceleration difference between the Stealth and the full-blown P. My recollection is that the $5000 Performance Upgrade Package paid for wheels, brakes, spoiler, pedals and that's all.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

All of us early adopters have lost out in many ways.


----------



## FRC

This appears to me to be the end of Q4 revenue grab. Probably rules out any additional FSD improvements this year.


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> This appears to me to be the end of Q4 revenue grab.


Yep - TESLA, the grinch that stole your kids presents, but makes you happy every time you drive your car !!


----------



## PaulT

So for all those not familiar with how the model 3 performance price structure was ( correct me of I am wrong, I am going off memory)

-For several months when the model 3 first came out, the performance upgrade was a $9k adder which did not include the brakes, spoilers, pedals, track mode, etc. it was additional $5k for all the accessories and track mode.

-they eventually wrapped the price of the accessories into the performance adder, so early adopters paid $5k more. They tried to make it right by offering incentives with supercharging...I don’t remember the details

-eventually they offered another discount behind the scenes that Allowed someone to still get a stealth mode, so it was essentially $9k adder, but you could subtract the old accessory cost of $5k, meaning you could get a performance sleeper for $4k above non p AWD

-looks like the performance adder is now only $8k above, with accessories. I am guessing it is only $4k without accessories?

so it seems that if the performance boost we can purchase is only $2k, it probably isn’t a full second faster 0-60, maybe half second. ...or, $2k is only the first tier of upgrade, maybe another $2k gets you track mode....


----------



## GDN

PaulT said:


> So for all those not familiar with how the model 3 performance price structure was ( correct me of I am wrong, I am going off memory)
> 
> -For several months when the model 3 first came out, the performance upgrade was a $9k adder which did not include the brakes, spoilers, pedals, track mode, etc. it was additional $5k for all the accessories and track mode.
> 
> -they eventually wrapped the price of the accessories into the performance adder, so early adopters paid $5k more. They tried to make it right by offering incentives with supercharging...I don't remember the details
> 
> -eventually they offered another discount behind the scenes that Allowed someone to still get a stealth mode, so it was essentially $9k adder, but you could subtract the old accessory cost of $5k, meaning you could get a performance sleeper for $4k above non p AWD
> 
> -looks like the performance adder is now only $8k above, with accessories. I am guessing it is only $4k without accessories?
> 
> so it seems that if the performance boost we can purchase is only $2k, it probably isn't a full second faster 0-60, maybe half second. ...or, $2k is only the first tier of upgrade, maybe another $2k gets you track mode....


I don't think just SW/money will ever get you track mode because you only get that on a Full P which has the upgrade brakes.


----------



## PaulT

I lost $4k on the FSD early adoption (it was discounted later) but I am not too worried... that has and probably always will be Tesla’s philosophy. Early adopters pay more...Elon even said this about model s and x owners.... they paved/paid the way for the model 3.


----------



## adam m

Ah, Micro Transactions - I'll give Tesla $500.00 if it allows me to turn off all the nanny features. Aka, Traction Control, and Stability Control from my touch screen.


----------



## tuoncan

Rick Steinwand said:


> All of us early adopters have lost out in many ways.


Well you get to enjoy the performance speed while we all have to wait 1.5 years. Does getting it 1.5 years earlier pay for the difference?


----------



## android04

NJturtlePower said:


> Roadshow Post - $2k Upgrade
> 
> And we SURE it's only AWD cars? Cuz here's my LR RWD screenshot right now.... Only requirement seems to be the SW version
> 
> View attachment 31216


Interesting... I have an LR RWD but can't get to that Upgrades screen anymore because I already have AP+FSD. I figured this performance increase would be for AWD non-Performance cars, but now I'm excited about the possibilities once this rolls out!


----------



## Rick Steinwand

android04 said:


> Interesting... I have an LR RWD but can't get to that Upgrades screen anymore because I already have AP+FSD. I figured this performance increase would be for AWD non-Performance cars, but now I'm excited about the possibilities once this rolls out!


Same here. I suspect the option is available on the page, but not enabled for anyone yet.


----------



## NJturtlePower

android04 said:


> Interesting... I have an LR RWD but can't get to that Upgrades screen anymore because I already have AP+FSD. I figured this performance increase would be for AWD non-Performance cars, but now I'm excited about the possibilities once this rolls out!


Well IMO whatever power being added to an AWD is split between the motors anyways, so why not just add the same amount to the RWD cars as well.

Plenty of RWD ICE cars out there pushing 400-600hp on just the rears, just might need to upgrade the tires to get the power stable and usable, but I'm game to try!


----------



## OKCU

We have a SR+ and see the acceleration boost upgrade too.


----------



## John

FRC said:


> Another slap in the face for those of us that paid large up front. I purchased a Stealth P3D. And I guarantee, I paid MUCH more than $2000 to upgrade from AWD.


"Slap in the face"?

C'mon, literally nothing has changed for you. You are no worse off than before you heard about this. Rather than debate how Tesla might have done this differently or better, a more healthy approach might be to figure out how not to dwell on things other people get. Because as time goes on, Tesla will sell better cars for much cheaper than the one you bought.

My advice: be happy about the awesome car you have, and think about the NEXT Tesla you will buy, and be glad all this good stuff and cheapness and more will be there when you do that. Encourage Tesla to keep improving so that Future You will be delighted. Stop mourning how Last Year You got cheated by the goodness that customers now are enjoying.

#UnsolicitedAdviceRant


----------



## John

FRC said:


> And I'll add this...Tesla is making a BIG mistake selling performance power without performance braking.


Yes, if you want to take the car to the track. No if it's just for normal driving.

The brakes already can sink more torque than the wheels can support without sliding. Once you can harness all of the traction the tires can generate, you don't need more braking (as long as they and the fluid have ample time to cool between uses, which you don't on a track).


----------



## Alighieri256

eXntrc said:


> Can anyone help me find perspective on why I should be OK with paying an additional $2,000 on top of what Iv'e already paid for this upgrade?


I'm guessing we got our cars around the same time. Mine was ~$78K before taxes. That said, yes, I see the latest pricing and feel a little jilted, but overall, I'm still happy with what I got. As for why anyone should have to pay for this upgrade, if it is actually something new, and not a way for them to commercialize the power upgrades we've already received, my thought is that adding more power to any system also adds an increase to the failure rate, and therefore warranty costs.


----------



## GDN

So - I've aready reconsidered personally. At first glance I'm all over this for $2K. On second thought both cars are over a year old, I jumped in line with a reservation for a Cybertruck and I could potentially retire in about 5 years. I could put that $2K toward the tri-motor version of the truck which I could potentially keep for many many years, it could go toward a down payment on a replacement for the second car, it could be a lot of things moving forward, but reality is that I would likely never get $2K of joy out of it over the next few years by being able to accelerate to 60 1 second faster than I already can today. Few cars could keep up with me now and even with the recent announcements we've had from Ford, etc. there still isn't anything coming that would be any more of a challenge than we already have.


----------



## Dogwhistle

I see no reason we LR RWD owners shouldn’t be able to get a performance upgrade too. Half the motors so half the price sounds great to me.


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> I don't think just SW/money will ever get you track mode because you only get that on a Full P which has the upgrade brakes I believe.


My Stealth has track mode, and I didn't see anything in owners manual to indicate otherwise.


----------



## Klaus-rf

No "Boost" option in my account Manage section for my LR AWD.

EDIT:
Found it under "Options". Like Floor Mats options.


----------



## FRC

It will be interesting as this develops, to see whether Elon was telling the truth regarding "sigma output" and "binned motors" for performance models. I doubted it then, and moreso now.


----------



## Bigriver

Klaus-rf said:


> No "Boost" option in my account Manage section for my LR AWD.


Me neither. And a little disoriented about the very basis of this discussion. I haven't seen any announcement. Could someone provide a link to whatever the news was?


----------



## Kizzy

Bigriver said:


> Me neither. And a little disoriented about the very basis of this discussion. I haven't seen any announcement. Could someone provide a link to whatever the news was?


Electrek has a story on what is (but maybe isn't) going on.


----------



## Alighieri256

FRC said:


> It will be interesting as this develops, to see whether Elon was telling the truth regarding "sigma output" and "binned motors" for performance models. I doubted it then, and moreso now.


Yeah, it's hard to say whether this is really true or not. Or maybe they started off with that process and found that all the motors are perfectly capable. The two most compelling pieces of information I've seen so far were these:

1. In Australia, a few individuals who ordered LR AWD received stealth performance as a free upgrade, speculated to be related to availability: https://techau.com.au/some-lucky-aussies-are-getting-free-upgrades/
Which suggests that there is, in fact, some kind of difference, otherwise, why not just downgrade the cars and sell them as LR AWD rather than giving people something for nothing.

2. Sasha's dyno testing indicates that the rear motor on the LR RWD cars produce the same power as the rear motor on AWD-P: 




Which suggests that it's the same motor between LR RWD and AWD-P. I think we believe the standard AWD uses the same rear motor as LR RWD, so this would suggest no difference.

So there you have it? Two conflicting data points...


----------



## Jim H

FRC said:


> I would have to see someone's AWD invoice to compare, but it was much more than $2000 I'm sure. Very few would have chosen AWD over performance if the difference was that small.


When I purchased my Stealth, the AWD option was 5K, and the performance option with premium interior, was an additional 9K or 10K. Red paint was 1.5K additional. The PUP option which included 20" wheels/tires, brake upgrade, rear spoiler, fancy pedals was 5K more. Track Mode was a software option that came later.
The Stealth model was initially offered up to the first week of Oct 2018. I bought my car on Sept 30, 2018. I had free supercharging with my car. Once the Stealth option was dropped, the P option only had one choice that included the PUP option at the same price that the Stealth was priced at. As result of this a 5K refund was offered to Performance owners to make up for the 5K PUP option price reduction. That was offered in place of free supercharging. 
So yes the Performance option was more than 2K, by quite a bit. But I did receive a 7.5K tax rebate, which is no longer available. All of this resulted in a Stealth for 53K, which I have always felt was a great deal. Still do!


----------



## FRC

I also purchased in September 2018. My invoice shows a base price of $35,000. Long range AWD-P shows an additional $29,000. (Other costs are the same model to model, so are not pertinent to this discussion. I detail them here anyway. White interior-$1500 Pearl White(free now)-$1500 Enhanced autopilot-$5000 Delivery charges-$1,000 Subsequent FSD purchase-$2000).

The pertinent number here is the $29,000 upcharge for StealthP. I could have sold my supercharging back for $5000, but did not. However, to compare apples to apples my net upcharge would be $24,000. My MVPA shows blank for the line titled "dual motor all wheel drive". If someone would share this amount from their MVPA as compared to my $24,000, we would know how much original P purchasers paid for the Performance Option, I cannot recall that amount. My wife's AWD purchased in August of 2019 shows an upcharge of $12990, which would suggest that my P cost $11010, but I suspect that the upcharge was greater back in September 2018.

Let me clarify...I am in no way dissatisfied with my purchase. I continue to be dissatisfied with the way Tesla does(and does not) do business and with the never improving customer service of the business.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Looks like this is now live. Anybody bite?


----------



## FRC

My wife's account offers a boost to 3.9 from 4.4 on her AWD. Not a full boost to P levels. In the immortal words of Rosanne Rosanadana…"Nevermind"!


----------



## Perscitus

'Nevermind' or 'whatever 2.0'.
This thing they branded as an 'acceleration boost' likely has little to do with the rear motor and much to do with an uncork of the front motor. 

It's still a watered down version of the EU AWD20 and global true stealth Performance reflashes done to Non-P AWD cars since early 2019 and mid 2018 respectively.


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> My wife's account offers a boost to 3.9 from 4.4 on her AWD. Not a full boost to P levels. In the immortal words of Rosanne Rosanadana…"Nevermind"!


Agree for sure, they'd have to get me to the 3.2 for $2G's. This money is better spent on the next one or a wrap or other things for only a .5 second bump. Regardless of what @Melinda thinks I only floor it once every couple of weeks 

The RWD is not eligible as suspected. I get "You have all of the eligible upgrades" for the RWD. Under the "Purchased" tab it shows Basic Autopilot and Full Self Driving, which it does have.


----------



## NJturtlePower

FRC said:


> My wife's account offers a boost to 3.9 from 4.4 on her AWD. Not a full boost to P levels. In the immortal words of Rosanne Rosanadana…"Nevermind"!


Screenshot please? Is it bundled with FSD or stand-alone option?


----------



## JWardell

Now what I would love to see...and I would seriously considering dropping coin on...is a service visit upgrade from RWD to AWD or performance!


----------



## Bokonon

Yep, just logged into my Tesla account, and it's there.










^ @NJturtlePower


----------



## Bokonon

NJturtlePower said:


> Screenshot please? Is it bundled with FSD or stand-alone option?


Standalone option. The FSD upgrade option is listed separately, below the acceleration boost.


----------



## Bokonon

So what's the term that we're going to use for cars with this upgrade? AWD+? AWDAB? ABs of Steel? (err, aluminum?)


----------



## GDN

From an iPhone - they make it easy with ApplePay.


----------



## NJturtlePower

GDN said:


> The RWD is not eligible as suspected. I get "You have all of the eligible upgrades" for the RWD. Under the "Purchased" tab is shows Basic Autopilot and Full Self Driving, which it does have.


I'm holding out hope... why does it list software as a requirement but does not yet state ANYWHERE that it's only AWD applicable.

Sure, you wouldn't get the same boost on a RWD, maybe even less money option but whatever they are adding/unlocking to the AWD motors they can surly offer for the single motor RWD.


----------



## Jim Marshall

Ordered early August 2018. Before they announced the "free" /$5k refund for +. 
When I was contemplating things it was a $14k uptick to go full P+. Before I took delivery it dropped to $9K. Love my car tho.



FRC said:


> I also purchased in September 2018. My invoice shows a base price of $35,000. Long range AWD-P shows an additional $29,000. (Other costs are the same model to model, so are not pertinent to this discussion. I detail them here anyway. White interior-$1500 Pearl White(free now)-$1500 Enhanced autopilot-$5000 Delivery charges-$1,000 Subsequent FSD purchase-$2000).
> 
> The pertinent number here is the $29,000 upcharge for StealthP. I could have sold my supercharging back for $5000, but did not. However, to compare apples to apples my net upcharge would be $24,000. My MVPA shows blank for the line titled "dual motor all wheel drive". If someone would share this amount from their MVPA as compared to my $24,000, we would know how much original P purchasers paid for the Performance Option, I cannot recall that amount. My wife's AWD purchased in August of 2019 shows an upcharge of $12990, which would suggest that my P cost $11010, but I suspect that the upcharge was greater back in September 2018.
> 
> Let me clarify...I am in no way dissatisfied with my purchase. I continue to be dissatisfied with the way Tesla does(and does not) do business and with the never improving customer service of the business.


----------



## Bokonon

GDN said:


> From an iPhone - they make it easy with ApplePay.


From the iOS App thread, it appears this is a new feature in today's app release (3.10.3). If Apple Pay integration is the driving purpose behind the release, it may also may explain why there has been no corresponding Android app update ywt today.


----------



## kuzzy

FRC said:


> I also purchased in September 2018. My invoice shows a base price of $35,000. Long range AWD-P shows an additional $29,000. (Other costs are the same model to model, so are not pertinent to this discussion. I detail them here anyway. White interior-$1500 Pearl White(free now)-$1500 Enhanced autopilot-$5000 Delivery charges-$1,000 Subsequent FSD purchase-$2000).
> 
> The pertinent number here is the $29,000 upcharge for StealthP. I could have sold my supercharging back for $5000, but did not. However, to compare apples to apples my net upcharge would be $24,000. My MVPA shows blank for the line titled "dual motor all wheel drive". If someone would share this amount from their MVPA as compared to my $24,000, we would know how much original P purchasers paid for the Performance Option, I cannot recall that amount. My wife's AWD purchased in August of 2019 shows an upcharge of $12990, which would suggest that my P cost $11010, but I suspect that the upcharge was greater back in September 2018.
> 
> Let me clarify...I am in no way dissatisfied with my purchase. I continue to be dissatisfied with the way Tesla does(and does not) do business and with the never improving customer service of the business.


We paid 18k more for AWD (non P) when we ordered in June 2018. So your upcharge would be more like $6k compared to my purchase. We did not have a choice to get a StealthP. Such is life. My first 50" HDTV cost me $2500. My 65" 4KTV just cost me less than $1000. My 6 megapixel camera cost the same as my 16 MP camera which cost the same as a 24 MP camera today with far better performance and features. In the not so distant future you will be able to get more range, better features etc. for even less. Enjoy what you have now and stop worrying about it, the cost of technology will make you crazy, especially if you are an early adopter. It can also paralyze you as you know that in only a short period of time what you just bought will be obsolete or 1/2 the price so we are always waiting for the next thing.

By the way 2k for 1/2 second is not worth it for me (for now anyway)


----------



## NJturtlePower

NJturtlePower said:


> I'm holding out hope... why does it list software as a requirement but does not yet state ANYWHERE that it's only AWD applicable.
> 
> Sure, you wouldn't get the same boost on a RWD, maybe even less money option but whatever they are adding/unlocking to the AWD motors they can surly offer for the single motor RWD.


 @GDN


----------



## GDN

NJturtlePower said:


> @GDN


He might find it there in the code, but we know just as he does already that if you own a RWD or a P and go to your account you get nothing offered to you. I'm indifferent, if Tesla can offer it and people want to buy it they should. I didn't mean to get in the middle of that conversation. I've just noted I'm likely thinking at this point I won't sink any more money in to it especially not getting to the specs of the P for $2K. I've got incredible performance for my dual motor and my money is now better spent on likely the truck or the next 3 or its replacement in a few years.

Don't put it past Tesla for planting the code there too. Generates a lot of talk.


----------



## PaulT

Anyone getting this option with a model 3 performance or RWD? Since the current model 3 non performance does real world 0-60 in 4.0-4.1, does that mean for $2k, it will do 3.5-3.6?


----------



## Nom

I’m a bit confused. Haven’t we heard that the recent 5% boosts were getting the LR AWD close to 4.0?

Let’s assume 4.1 sec. This would be just a 0.2 sec upgrade. We need some awesome people to test out cars pre and post upgrade.

Hoping Tesla doesn’t drag non upgrade LR AWD cars back down to 4.4. Not that I really can tell the difference! All psychological.


----------



## DarkNRG

I was wondering that myself. Otherwise you’re paying for something you already have. Someone will verify this eventually. If I hadn’t just broken the bank on guitar gear it would be me.


----------



## SMITTY

I have a Mid-Range Model 3 and i looked at the source code on the Tesla site and mine shows both of the following:

name: "Acceleration Boost",
extra_copy: [],
extra_copy_web: [{
type: "subtitle",
content: "Improve your 0-100 km/h acceleration from 4.6 seconds to 4.1 seconds with an over-the-air update."
}, {
type: "header",
content: "Note: You must have 2019.40.2 installed for the upgrade to complete."

And:

name: "Acceleration Boost",
extra_copy: [],
extra_copy_web: [{
type: "subtitle",
content: "Improve your 0-60 mph acceleration from 4.4 seconds to 3.9 seconds with an over-the-air update."
}, {
type: "header",
content: "Note: You must have 2019.40.2 installed for the upgrade to complete."

Is this discrepancy because 100km/h is actually 62mph?

Also, Im def considering it if I can upgrade to a sub 4sec car for $2k


----------



## Tchris

DarkNRG said:


> I was wondering that myself. Otherwise you're paying for something you already have. Someone will verify this eventually. If I hadn't just broken the bank on guitar gear it would be me.


I just upgraded this evening. Was doing 0-60 in 4.29 before the upgrade, 3.88 after. Just did a couple runs. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## PaulT

Tchris said:


> I just upgraded this evening. Was doing 0-60 in 4.29 before the upgrade, 3.88 after. Just did a couple runs. Will try again tomorrow.


Worth it? Can you easily tell with butt dyno?


----------



## Tchris

PaulT said:


> Worth it? Can you easily tell with butt dyno?


Yes, the increase in acceleration was noticable. I'm glad I upgraded.


----------



## Collier007

It’s days like today that I am so grateful to the people on this board. I just purchased the upgrade and can’t wait to give it a go tomorrow morning!


----------



## StromTrooperM3

FRC said:


> My wife's AWD purchased in August of 2019 shows an upcharge of $12990,


Mine purchased Dec 2018 shows $18,000 for the LR AWD just as a data point. And white was 2k compared to @FRC saying his was 1500 in Sept


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Nom said:


> I'm a bit confused. Haven't we heard that the recent 5% boosts were getting the LR AWD close to 4.0?


I was just coming here to read for this exact question. I thought the consensus was the latest boost got the all-wheel drive down to about 4.1 as well.

If this got me to P speeds I'd order in a heartbeat. For 3.9 I'm not going to bite on this one.


----------



## Alighieri256

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I was just coming here to read for this exact question. I thought the consensus was the latest boost got the all-wheel drive down to about 4.1 as well.
> 
> If this got me to P speeds I'd order in a heartbeat. For 3.9 I'm not going to bite on this one.


If it got me a 0.5 second improvement, I'd buy it in 2.7 seconds. You'd be hard pressed to get that big of a power increase on a gas car for 2k.


----------



## PaulT

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I was just coming here to read for this exact question. I thought the consensus was the latest boost got the all-wheel drive down to about 4.1 as well.
> 
> If this got me to P speeds I'd order in a heartbeat. For 3.9 I'm not going to bite on this one.


the determining data for me is what is real world. Listed LR AWD is 4.4sec, yet it gets 4.0-4.1. If this latest upgrade is 3.9 listed, it should get 3.5-3.6sec.

i think the pricing is right in line, because a stripped down performance model 3 is only $4k more than non performance. The difference is 1 second, so for $2k, you get .5 seconds. Possibly another $2k later and we get another .5 seconds.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Alighieri256 said:


> You'd be hard pressed to get that big of a power increase on a gas car for 2k.


Been there done that. Absolutely agree. Spent close to 5k for that kind of increase on my ice.

But this isn't a gas car and the P does it in 3.2 with the same motors


----------



## StromTrooperM3

PaulT said:


> the determining data for me is what is real world. Listed LR AWD is 4.4sec, yet it gets 4.0-4.1. If this latest upgrade is 3.9 listed, it should get 3.5-3.6sec.


Yep that's what I'm here to see. I thought real world they're getting 4.0-4.1. if it's really half a second off those real world values getting me to 3.5 I'm in


----------



## Pmurphyjam

Got a LR AWD here's what it says now


----------



## shareef777

Alighieri256 said:


> If it got me a 0.5 second improvement, I'd buy it in 2.7 seconds. You'd be hard pressed to get that big of a power increase on a gas car for 2k.


I'd happily pay $2k, while having a cup of coffee in the kitchen and dropping my 0-60 times by .5sec as my 3 sat in the garage.


----------



## justaute

Someone on the TMC forum has already done a draggy and got 3.73 0-60 and 3.48 with a roll-out.


----------



## Kizzy

I already paid my upgrade money for FSD (still no refund on the additional $1K I paid before they finished adjusting the price, so if I did it’d only be a delta of $1K) so don’t feel the need to pay out more for a feature that will just cost me more in tires.

I need to be frugal. I didn’t get a Tesla to show off incessantly.


----------



## Collier007

Kizzy said:


> I already paid my upgrade money for FSD (still no refund on the additional $1K I paid before they finished adjusting the price, so if I did it'd only be a delta of $1K) so don't feel the need to pay out more for a feature that will just cost me more in tires.
> 
> I need to be frugal. I didn't get a Tesla to show off incessantly.


I had to "chat" with Tesla service to have them enter my info to get the refund. I'm not sure it will happen automatically.


----------



## Friedrich

Just got the mail from Tesla concerning the acceleration boost and I will definitely not do it.
Why would I? I don't do drag races, and the only times I do 0-60 (62 in my case, I'm European ) is when showing off my car to a friend or interested party. And honestly, the 4.something time is plenty enough. Both to impress my passengers and me. To be frank, the acceleration is sometimes uncomfortable to me, driving my eyes back into my skull and making me kind of dizzy. Well, I guess I'm too old for this sh.t... I prefer saving the € 1,800 as an additional downpayment on my Model Y.

But that's just me. Have at it, if you are into it!


----------



## zztops

Of course this would hit the market when I need to be financially responsible due to life choices like being in escrow... this is officially my first drawback to home ownership haha I shall live vicariously through you folks


----------



## Jim Marshall

Collier007 said:


> I had to "chat" with Tesla service to have them enter my info to get the refund. I'm not sure it will happen automatically.


What is that all about?


----------



## Major Victory

What do you believe this means from the new Tesla acceleration boost email?

“Boost your acceleration from Standard to Sport”

Will there be a new designation in the car menu/screen?

Will this be a new designation from Tesla, ie Model 3 AWD Sport?


----------



## Frully

eXntrc said:


> Can anyone help me find perspective on why I should be OK with paying an additional $2,000 on top of what Iv'e already paid for this upgrade?


By putting more power to the system they are inevitably putting more wear and tear on the machine. They have warranty numbers they have to support in terms of time. They are hedging the warranty claims from failed motors by x% ($2000) that some percent more cars will come back with failed drives/electronics because of the upgrade. That cost goes straight into the math. It's also why the recent 'efficiency upgrade' firmwares we've seen (boosting performance by 5% each time) weren't adding 5% more range...they figured they could get away with pushing it a bit harder in the math...rather than using the less power to get the same performance.


----------



## garsh

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Yep that's what I'm here to see. I thought real world they're getting 4.0-4.1. if it's really half a second off those real world values getting me to 3.5 I'm in





justaute said:


> Someone on the TMC forum has already done a draggy and got 3.73 0-60 and 3.48 with a roll-out.


Our very own Tchris has posted results within this very thread. Just scroll back a little to see it.


Tchris said:


> I just upgraded this evening. Was doing 0-60 in 4.29 before the upgrade, 3.88 after. Just did a couple runs. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Kimmo57

NJturtlePower said:


> Well IMO whatever power being added to an AWD is split between the motors anyways, so why not just add the same amount to the RWD cars as well.
> 
> Plenty of RWD ICE cars out there pushing 400-600hp on just the rears, just might need to upgrade the tires to get the power stable and usable, but I'm game to try!


LR AWD rear motor is detuned compared to all other variants to separate it from the P. It's not getting more power, it's getting (almost) equal power to RWD rear motor.


----------



## Kizzy

Major Victory said:


> What do you believe this means from the new Tesla acceleration boost email?
> 
> "Boost your acceleration from Standard to Sport"
> 
> Will there be a new designation in the car menu/screen?
> 
> Will this be a new designation from Tesla, ie Model 3 AWD Sport?


I suspect that this means our driving mode options will go from "Chill | Standard" to "Chill | Sport" like Performance Models. (Can anyone confirm?)

Here's the full text of the email for anyone interested.



Acceleration Boost Now Available said:


> The Acceleration Boost is now available for Model 3 Long Range All-Wheel Drive owners.
> 
> Boost your acceleration from Standard to Sport and improve your 0-60 mph time from 4.4 seconds to 3.9 seconds.
> 
> You will receive the update once your car is parked - connect to Wi-Fi to update sooner. Note, you will need to have software version 2019.40.2 installed for the upgrade to complete.
> 
> Log into your Tesla Account and select Upgrades to purchase. You can now also purchase upgrades from the Tesla app - download version 3.10.3 to access the Upgrades menu.


----------



## GDN

For several noting that the AWD was getting close to 4.0 - those were real world numbers reported by drivers. Tesla had not advertised that. This is all based on Tesla published numbers. If this upgrade does take a half second off current times then we should see numbers below the 3.9 Tesla is advertising, likely on down around 3.6 perhaps and already reported by @Tchris to be 3.88.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

garsh said:


> Our very own Tchris has posted results within this very thread. Just scroll back a little to see it.





GDN said:


> likely on down around 3.6 perhaps and already reported by @Tchris to be 3.88


This is why I said I'm waiting for the 965414368745664442333364141 YouTube videos about to drop with the results 😉 3.88 is not even close to worth it to me. 3.4 and I'm in


----------



## Tchris

justaute said:


> Someone on the TMC forum has already done a draggy and got 3.73 0-60 and 3.48 with a roll-out.


Dragy does not calculate roll-out for 0-60 times, so I don't know where they're coming up with that. I've read that you can estimate .2-.3 seconds for rollout and subtract that from your Dragy 0-60 times for a close estimate of 0-60 with roll-out.


----------



## Needsdecaf

justaute said:


> Someone on the TMC forum has already done a draggy and got 3.73 0-60 and 3.48 with a roll-out.


After the upgrade?


----------



## Needsdecaf

I'm a little disappointed by this. On the one hand, it's cool that you can get a half second improvement OTA for a relatively cheap price. On the other hand, the P is 3.2 sec and this is still .7 slower. To me, it should be 3.5 seconds for this unlock.

Also, I don't like the verbiage that my car will go "0-60 in 3.9 vs. 4.4". To me, that's a bit of false advertising. 0-60 is so subjective. Depends on your launch, traction, tires, etc. Tell me what I'm getting. Tell me that I'm getting an increase of XX kW peak or YY kW under the curve, etc. Don't tell me I'm getting some nebulous half a second improvement 0-60.

For those of you who are disappointed that their Performance has left something on the table, I get it, but if you've been into tuning an ICE car, you know that every manufacturer leaves something on the table. That's why there is a multi hundred million dollar industry of car upgrades. Some upgrades are bunk but many are completely real. And automakers will even sell you them as an aftermarket accessory! They don't want to be left out of making more $. Here is a BMW performance upgrade which includes an axle back (or maybe cat back, but I don't think so) exhaust and a tune. BMW, to save face, claims that "you need the exhaust to support the tune as it lowers backpressure" and some other nonsense when we all realize a peak increase of under 40 HP and TQ on a 3 liter blown 6 does NOTHING to increasing wear on it. It's just a marketing reason for why they didn't sell you that on the base car.


----------



## forkliter

Isn't this Dragy screen grab indicating roll out with the 1ft time at the bottom (3.48s)?


----------



## 8ightyse7en

Does anyone know if the car gets an actual software update from 2019.40.2.1? I already have this firmware, just parked my car where I get WiFi, but no updates are being available after purchasing? I’ve noticed it says chill/sport. Do they just unlock the power over the air instantaneously after purchasing?


----------



## Tchris

GDN said:


> For several noting that the AWD was getting close to 4.0 - those were real world numbers reported by drivers. Tesla had not advertised that. This is all based on Tesla published numbers. If this upgrade does take a half second off current times then we should see numbers below the 3.9 Tesla is advertising, likely on down around 3.6 perhaps and already reported by @Tchris to be 3.88.


Based on my initial two runs I saw a reduction in 0-60 times of .41 seconds. Those two runs were at night, with cooler temperatures, no wind, and I didn't turn off any accessories like heat, fans, etc. I also didn't play around with turning off "Hold" and switching to "Creep" as I see other Dragy posters doing. So, I feel pretty confident that the upgrade will give you the .5 second acceleration increase as advertised by Tesla. Also, based on what I've read so far, while Dragy does take into account slope when determining if a run is "verified", I don't believe it takes into account tailwinds. So, I think there is a little room for play with the posted Dragy times. Find a favorable slope while still within the Dragy acceptable range, accompany that with a strong tailwind and you can probably come up with some pretty impressive times.


----------



## Model3Guy

I’m still trying to get the update. Car is parked and on WiFi but update hasn’t come across yet. Bought the upgrade last night.


----------



## NJturtlePower

forkliter said:


> Isn't this Dragy screen grab indicating roll out with the 1ft time at the bottom (3.48s)?
> View attachment 31240


Correct, it calculates both.


----------



## Tchris

Yes, you are correct. the latest version of The Dragy App now includes rollout for 0-60 times.


----------



## Tchris

Tchris said:


> Dragy does not calculate roll-out for 0-60 times, so I don't know where they're coming up with that. I've read that you can estimate .2-.3 seconds for rollout and subtract that from your Dragy 0-60 times for a close estimate of 0-60 with roll-out.


I stand corrected. The latest version of the Draggy App now includes both dead stop, and 1' rollout for 0-60 times.


----------



## NJturtlePower

Kimmo57 said:


> LR AWD rear motor is detuned compared to all other variants to separate it from the P. It's not getting more power, it's getting (almost) equal power to RWD rear motor.


So you're saying the RWD only cars are already maxed out or that the motors are different in the RWD variant vs the AWD/P cars or all of the above?


----------



## NJturtlePower

FYI RWD guys...myself included, I had hope until the Acceleration Boost verbiage was REMOVED from my account as of this morning.










Oh well, back to Plan A, pay it off, drive it like I stole it and trade it in on a Performance Model Y or AWD Cybertruck in a few years.


----------



## android04

NJturtlePower said:


> So you're saying the RWD only cars are already maxed out or that the motors are different in the RWD variant vs the AWD/P cars or all of the above?


From what I've read, the LR RWD Model 3s have rear motors with part numbers ending in 980, which is the same as the rear motors in the Performance Model 3s. The AWD and SR/SR+ Model 3s later had less powerful motors ending in 990 or 970. So it seems like the LR RWD can handle more power depending on the inverter and tire traction. See here for more info, but there's a lot https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/posts/4185596/


----------



## Thiery

For those who paid for it,
Do you see a new option in the menu?
(Sport acceleration under settings?)
Did buy it but software stayed the same (40.2.1) and no mention of any update or no new menu option/acceleration setting 

Can anybody post screenshot or give more info about changes?


----------



## PaulT

When you make purchase, is there any visual indication/confirmation that feature is unlocked?


----------



## Lgkahn

Can anyone as asked show the screens ..if it included launch mode with it. It would be worth it.


----------



## Friedrich

PaulT said:


> When you make purchase, is there any visual indication/confirmation that feature is unlocked?


That's from Twitter (Credit: @Jennerator211):


----------



## PaulT

keep in mind that for ease of production, it makes no sense to have separate motors. Probably the only *severely* detuned model 3 is the non P AWD. The RWD and PAWD probably have some wiggle room (to slap competition in the face _when needed_) but they certainly do not have as much wiggle room as the NonP AWD.


----------



## Thiery

Ok, changed done
Car re-downloaded 40.2.1
But now I have chill or SPORT acceleration in the menu.
Woohoo!
Def faster!
(I guess once you purchase it it gives the car access to a diff profile under 40.2.1)
So not new firmware but re installation of 40.2.1 unlocks it


----------



## Lgkahn

Any launch mode anywhere


----------



## Thiery

There's no launch mode.
Once your car re-download the latest firmware, SPORT setting replaces STANDARD in the driving menu.


----------



## PaulT

Thiery said:


> There's no launch mode.
> Once your car re-download the latest firmware, SPORT setting replaces COMFORT in the driving menu.


It replaces "Standard "


----------



## Mesprit87

NJturtlePower said:


> FYI RWD guys...myself included, I had hope until the Acceleration Boost verbiage was REMOVED from my account as of this morning.
> 
> View attachment 31243
> 
> 
> Oh well, back to Plan A, pay it off, drive it like I stole it and trade it in on a Performance Model Y or AWD Cybertruck in a few years.


I can confirm that changes are still occuring on their web page as when I checked this morning, my plain awd would "only" do 4.1 seconds. As I log to my profile now, it's back to 3.9 s. 
Anyway 2700$ CAN will stay in my account, I have more than enough power as it is (and it's winter). I could see the spring bug bitting me eventually though. .. and who knows they might offer it for 1500$ at the end of the next fiscal year!


----------



## Wait4it

So I get an email from Tesla yesterday (see below) saying they are giving me the option to increase my zero to sixty time from 4.4 to 3.9 for a $2000 charge. I believe my current times 0-60 are around 4.1 ish on my AWD LR M3 from all the updates/acceleraton boosts they have done since I took delivery in Sept 2018. Unless they have taken those "hey, we increased your power" messages/updates back and "uninstalled" them, it doesn't look too attractive to spend $2000 to go from 4.1ish to 3.9. Am I missing anything? Of course, if they took those previous acceleration boosts back and now say "we should of charged you", that's an entirely different issue.
* The acceleration boost is now available for model three long-range all-wheel-drive owners. Boost your acceleration from standard to sport and improve your 0 to 60 mph time from 4.4 seconds to 3.9 seconds.Log into your Tesla account and select upgrades to purchase*


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Wait4it said:


> So I get an email from Tesla yesterday (see below) saying they are giving me the option to increase my zero to sixty time from 4.4 to 3.9 for a $2000 charge. I believe my current times 0-60 are around 4.1 ish on my AWD LR M3 from all the updates/acceleraton boosts they have done since I took delivery in Sept 2018. Unless they have taken those "hey, we increased your power" messages/updates back and "uninstalled" them, it doesn't look too attractive to spend $2000 to go from 4.1ish to 3.9. Am I missing anything? Of course, if they took those previous acceleration boosts back and now say "we should of charged you", that's an entirely different issue.
> * The acceleration boost is now available for model three long-range all-wheel-drive owners. Boost your acceleration from standard to sport and improve your 0 to 60 mph time from 4.4 seconds to 3.9 seconds.Log into your Tesla account and select upgrades to purchase*


Sounds to me like you're missing something.

Take your best 0-60 time and subtract a half second. That's what you'll get for being $2k poorer.


----------



## Wait4it

Rick Steinwand said:


> Sounds to me like you're missing something.
> 
> Take your best 0-60 time and subtract a half second. That's what you'll get for being $2k poorer.


Thanks! $2000 to go from 4.1ish to 3.6. Cool, but I think I'll wait.....


----------



## Olds442

i couldn't pay them fast enough.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Olds442 said:


> i couldn't pay them fast enough.


I was kicking myself for paying an addition $1k toward principal for my Tesla last month. The last thing I need is to borrow money from my wife to pay for this. I'd never hear the end of it.  BUT, checked my EOM checking acct balance and noticed it was $2000 so dove for it.


----------



## android04

People are forgetting that 0-60 times can be without rollout (like Tesla uses for all their cars except Performance models) or with rollout (like Tesla uses for Performance models, and every other car maker uses too). If Tesla says the acceleration boost reduces the time from 4.4s to 3.9s, then expect it to reduce the time 0.5 seconds. If you use rollout in your measurements and are currently getting 4.1s, then you can expect to get 3.6s with the boost using the same measurement device.


----------



## Ken Voss

No doubt that there is a definite appeal to the ease of this upgrade, just pay $2k and its done, no shopping around, no tools, no dirty hands, no time in the shop, just an instant boast a half second 0-60 time. I do have a question though. For under $2.000 (parts and labor) anyone can have nitrous oxcide added to an ICE car, if you can do it yourself the cost is between $500 and $1,000 for the parts and you would gain at least the same amount of acceleration, depending on the car you could see a gain of over 1 second 0-60 improvement..... So here is the question:

Of those who are upgrading now, how many of you would have added a nitrous oxcide kit to your previous ICE car for $2,000 just to get a half second 0-60 time?

I am not being judgmental, heck I paid $2,000 for FSD and at the time it was pure vaporware, still is! I just find this business model interesting, Tesla is able to get people to spend thousands on upgrades for things the same people would not consider with any other car.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Rick Steinwand said:


> Sounds to me like you're missing something.
> 
> Take your best 0-60 time and subtract a half second. That's what you'll get for being $2k poorer.


See, here's where I don't like the verbiage. It's totally Tesla to do this, and then your car goes 3.9 where it went 4.1 before and Tesla would say "we told you 3.9 was the best", we didn't guarantee you 0.5 sec.

I would feel more comfortable saying "increase your 0-60 by 0.5" or better yet saying "we're giving you another XX kW peak power".


----------



## Jason Krellner

justaute said:


> Someone on the TMC forum has already done a draggy and got 3.73 0-60 and 3.48 with a roll-out.


I saw that too. Which is the "real" 0-60, the 3.73 or the 3.48? I'd contemplate this if it will get me to 60 from a dead stop in under 3.5...


----------



## Needsdecaf

Ken Voss said:


> No doubt that there is a definite appeal to the ease of this upgrade, just pay $2k and its done, no shopping around, no tools, no dirty hands, no time in the shop, just an instant boast a half second 0-60 time. I do have a question though. For under $2.000 (parts and labor) anyone can have nitrous oxcide added to an ICE car, if you can do it yourself the cost is between $500 and $1,000 for the parts and you would gain at least the same amount of acceleration, depending on the car you could see a gain of over 1 second 0-60 improvement..... So here is the question:
> 
> Of those who are upgrading now, how many of you would have added a nitrous oxcide kit to your previous ICE car for $2,000 just to get a half second 0-60 time?
> 
> I am not being judgmental, heck I paid $2,000 for FSD and at the time it was pure vaporware, still is! I just find this business model interesting, Tesla is able to get people to spend thousands on upgrades for things the same people would not consider with any other car.


Interesting topic of conversation. Allow me to play devil's advocate.

Almost all ICE car mods come with a downside. From increased fuel consumption, having to pay to install them, hassle of use, having to use special fuel, a reduction in refinement / increase in noise, and then the most important: voiding of warranty. I've modded cars before, light to medium, never extensive, and always had the saying "you have to pay to play". Whether it was a mild tune that would cause your warranty to be voided, an upgraded downpipe that made your car louder, etc. there is usually a drawback to the mods, besides the cost.

Nitrous isn't exactly a common upgrade in the tuning world. Not uncommon, but certainly not as common as a tune, exhaust, intake, downpipe, etc. But the kit has drawbacks. Have to run the lines, store the tanks, keep the bottles full, and press when you want the boost.

This....has no drawbacks. Warranty still good. Should be no loss in longevity (supposedly). Zero install. And all for less than the price of a tune for a turbo car. Which may or may not net you 0.5 sec to 60.


----------



## Thiery

There was thousands of requests about this feature upgrade (twitter, forums etc)
Now that they do it: people complaint.
Tesla world.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Jason Krellner said:


> I saw that too. Which is the "real" 0-60, the 3.73 or the 3.48? I'd contemplate this if it will get me to 60 from a dead stop in under 3.5...


They are both real.

Drag racing standard is to deduct 1' of rollout which comes from the distance the car travels as the front wheel passes through the staging beams at a real drag strip. If you stage deep, i.e. you juuuuuust break the beam, you get a teensy bit more rollout before the clock starts. Now, testers for auto mags have that 1' of rollout accounted for with their testing equipment (usually a VBOX) to stay consistent for publishing purposes. But if you don't include rollout, it's a bit more honest how long it took you to go from ZERO to 60.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Thiery said:


> There was thousands of requests about this feature upgrade (twitter, forums etc)
> Now that they do it: people complaint.
> Tesla world.


Haha.

Well, specifically, I was hoping we'd get all the way down close to P3D territory.


----------



## GDN

Ken Voss said:


> No doubt that there is a definite appeal to the ease of this upgrade, just pay $2k and its done, no shopping around, no tools, no dirty hands, no time in the shop, just an instant boast a half second 0-60 time. I do have a question though. For under $2.000 (parts and labor) anyone can have nitrous oxcide added to an ICE car, if you can do it yourself the cost is between $500 and $1,000 for the parts and you would gain at least the same amount of acceleration, depending on the car you could see a gain of over 1 second 0-60 improvement..... So here is the question:
> 
> Of those who are upgrading now, how many of you would have added a nitrous oxcide kit to your previous ICE car for $2,000 just to get a half second 0-60 time?
> 
> I am not being judgmental, heck I paid $2,000 for FSD and at the time it was pure vaporware, still is! I just find this business model interesting, Tesla is able to get people to spend thousands on upgrades for things the same people would not consider with any other car.


So - Tesla is just making it easy. They get your money when they sell you the car, and they are now going to be the after market tuners and nitrous oxide providers after the fact. Just all done with software.

In all sincerity though I think they truly needed 400,000 cars on the road and 2 years worth of feedback before they truly knew what these motors could hold up to (they can't have 50,000 failures in the first couple of years.) I don't suspect we would ever see this with the Y or other auto that uses these motors. They will be fine tuned by then and will give them all they can get right out of the factory. I think we'll see the Y hit the street with these updated speeds/performance for the purchase price of the car. They might be raising the prices of the cars before long to make up for it, we don't know, but don't think we'd ever see this after the Y goes live.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Needsdecaf said:


> They are both real.
> 
> Drag racing standard is to deduct 1' of rollout which comes from the distance the car travels as the front wheel passes through the staging beams at a real drag strip. If you stage deep, i.e. you juuuuuust break the beam, you get a teensy bit more rollout before the clock starts. Now, testers for auto mags have that 1' of rollout accounted for with their testing equipment (usually a VBOX) to stay consistent for publishing purposes. But if you don't include rollout, it's a bit more honest how long it took you to go from ZERO to 60.


Thanks, that's helpful. So, if comparing stuff (to other models, or other cars), you'd say this gets 3.48. If actually at a stop light and going to 60, it's gonna take 3.73 "real world" seconds.


----------



## Silvermagic3

Does anyone think any of this $2k will translate to resale value? Or like most aftermarket mods, there wont be any increased value of the car?


----------



## GDN

Silvermagic3 said:


> Does anyone think any of this $2k will translate to resale value? Or like most aftermarket mods, there wont be any increased value of the car?


400,000 of these cars on the market and growing. How many people are buying used want a road monster vs an every day driver? I believe if you drop the $2K for this update you are doing it for your own fun and edification. I would not expect much, if any, back on resale. It's not delivering the same kind of "upgrade" as FSD or something of that nature is. Of course, don't expect to recoup all of your $7K for FSD when selling used either.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Silvermagic3 said:


> Does anyone think any of this $2k will translate to resale value? Or like most aftermarket mods, there wont be any increased value of the car?


Rule of thumb for modded cars: mods add very little if any resale value, unless sold to someone who is targeting a specific model in particular.

For instance, I am looking at a Porsche 997 (2007 Model year) Turbo. I'm looking at one with mods, but in this case, the mods help some known weak areas on the car. So to me, they are desirable, as if I had to do them myself (or pay myself) it would be more than what I am looking at paying now.

But if the owner were to trade into Carmax or even a porsche dealer, they wouldn't be worth much.


----------



## iChris93

Needsdecaf said:


> Porsche 997 (2007 Model year) Turbo.


Back when Turbo meant... Turbo.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

My brother-in-law is a realtor. He says that new windows help sell a house, but no-one wants to spend more for them.


----------



## Lgkahn

Also why does sport replace STandard mode
How about chill, StandarD, sport. Makes more sense.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Rick Steinwand said:


> My brother-in-law is a realtor. He says that new windows help sell a house, but no-one wants to spend more for them.


Yeah, you have to know your market though. When I sold my last house, there were two identical floor plans in the subdivision for sale. Both were less $ and had been sitting on the market. But I had re-done my windows and kitchen. I actually lead off my listing with my kitchen photo! I put the house up more than both of those, at a price that fully returned the kitchen investment, and had 3 offers in 48 hours. Being in the real estate profession for so long, you get a feel for what will be a good ROI and what won't.

Same with cars, I've been buying and selling cars and also watching modded cars get bought and sold for 15 years (which is not as long as some). You get a sense for what mods will return some $$ (wheels, maybe suspension, maybe exhaust) and what won't (tunes, intakes, downpipes, etc.).


----------



## Needsdecaf

iChris93 said:


> Back when Turbo meant... Turbo.


Hahaha. Porsche admitted that Turbo has been merely a trim long before they launched the Taycan. They officially jumped the shark when the base 911 model became turbocharged....but had no turbos.


----------



## GDN

Needsdecaf said:


> Hahaha. Porsche admitted that Turbo has been merely a trim long before they launched the Taycan. They officially jumped the shark when the base 911 model became turbocharged....but had no turbos.


Just because you do something wrong for so long, it still doesn't make it right. Just makes you look kind of stupid.

I'm not a big exotic car person and have respect for who Porsche is, but that doesn't make it right either.


----------



## lawnmore

Any one who got this sport upgrade have any thoughts on real world butt dyno feel


----------



## Ken Voss

Needsdecaf said:


> Interesting topic of conversation. Allow me to play devil's advocate.
> 
> Almost all ICE car mods come with a downside. From increased fuel consumption, having to pay to install them, hassle of use, having to use special fuel, a reduction in refinement / increase in noise, and then the most important: voiding of warranty. I've modded cars before, light to medium, never extensive, and always had the saying "you have to pay to play". Whether it was a mild tune that would cause your warranty to be voided, an upgraded downpipe that made your car louder, etc. there is usually a drawback to the mods, besides the cost.
> 
> Nitrous isn't exactly a common upgrade in the tuning world. Not uncommon, but certainly not as common as a tune, exhaust, intake, downpipe, etc. But the kit has drawbacks. Have to run the lines, store the tanks, keep the bottles full, and press when you want the boost.
> 
> This....has no drawbacks. Warranty still good. Should be no loss in longevity (supposedly). Zero install. And all for less than the price of a tune for a turbo car. Which may or may not net you 0.5 sec to 60.





Needsdecaf said:


> Interesting topic of conversation. Allow me to play devil's advocate.
> 
> Almost all ICE car mods come with a downside. From increased fuel consumption, having to pay to install them, hassle of use, having to use special fuel, a reduction in refinement / increase in noise, and then the most important: voiding of warranty. I've modded cars before, light to medium, never extensive, and always had the saying "you have to pay to play". Whether it was a mild tune that would cause your warranty to be voided, an upgraded downpipe that made your car louder, etc. there is usually a drawback to the mods, besides the cost.
> 
> Nitrous isn't exactly a common upgrade in the tuning world. Not uncommon, but certainly not as common as a tune, exhaust, intake, downpipe, etc. But the kit has drawbacks. Have to run the lines, store the tanks, keep the bottles full, and press when you want the boost.
> 
> This....has no drawbacks. Warranty still good. Should be no loss in longevity (supposedly). Zero install. And all for less than the price of a tune for a turbo car. Which may or may not net you 0.5 sec to 60.


I don't disagree with anything you have said here. The point was that you can purchase any new ICE car and cut a a half second 0-60 time for under $2k if you really want to do that but no one does that. Meanwhile Tesla is able to sell us a 0-60 1/2 second performance upgrade for $2k and many of us are happy to sign up. I find the buying physiology and business model of this to be fascinating.


----------



## Schroeder0202

Anyone else think Elon should have called the performance boost update either the TURBO upgrade (sorry porsche) or TOP GEAR PERFORMANCE BOOST.


----------



## Jim H

Needsdecaf said:


> Haha.
> 
> Well, specifically, I was hoping we'd get all the way down close to P3D territory.


If the AWD cars received a software upgrade for 2K that gave the same performance of the P cars that was roughly a 9K upgrade, there would be some upset P owners. It will be interesting to see if the P owners will be offered the same 2K performance upgrade. I'm sure that many P owners who already paid the higher price for the P option, will jump on a .5 second 0-60 increase for 2K. I would.


----------



## PaulT

Jim H said:


> If the AWD cars received a software upgrade for 2K that gave the same performance of the P cars that was roughly a 9K upgrade, there would be some upset P owners. It will be interesting to see if the P owners will be offered the same 2K performance upgrade. I'm sure that many P owners who already paid the higher price for the P option, will jump on a .5 second 0-60 increase for 2K. I would.


This data is not completely accurate...

I believe the difference between a stripped down (must call Tesla and remove brakes, spoilers, etc) model 3 performance and a non performance model 3 AWD is only $4k now, today. A stripped down performance model 3 was $9k extra back in 2018 for only a couple months...

A performance model 3 is $4k more expensive and is 1 second faster 0-60 "real world" than a non performance model. So to gain .5 seconds for $2k lines up with the current new car price structure.

The past is the past, most things get cheaper with time. There is a cost to get thing early.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

PaulT said:


> A performance model 3 is $4k more expensive and is 1 second faster 0-60 "real world" than a non performance model. So to gain .5 seconds for $2k lines up with the current new car price structure.


You think based on this that another 2k .5 update will be offered down the road?


----------



## Olds442

lawnmore said:


> Any one who got this sport upgrade have any thoughts on real world butt dyno feel


my butt Dyno said hell yes.

worth it, imo. I feel like if we would have gotten the full performance upgrade it would have been three times this amount, 2000 to put the car in a 3.5 range is very fair, again that's my butts opinion.


----------



## PaulT

StromTrooperM3 said:


> You think based on this that another 2k .5 update will be offered down the road?


I would guess that is another card they have in back pocket...


----------



## Olds442

meanwhile, there's a quiet race to create the "Sport" logo we'll be putting under "Dual Motor" on our trunk lids.


----------



## FRC

Olds442 said:


> meanwhile, there's a quiet race to create the "Sport" logo we'll be putting under "Dual Motor" on our trunk lids


One third of a red line?


----------



## tivoboy

So, why doesn't RWD get access to something like this again? Is it a motor deficiency or can a single motor, especally RWD not reliably put the rubber down?


----------



## SalisburySam

tivoboy said:


> So, why doesn't RWD get access to something like this again? Is it a motor deficiency or can a single motor, especally RWD not reliably put the rubber down?


I can't imagine why we were neglected but it did save me $2K and a lengthy justification discussion with the family CFO.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Lgkahn said:


> Also why fies sport replace STD
> Hoe about chill STD sport. Makes more sense.


Does the P have 3 modes like the S? I don't think that .5 really requires you to double check the setting personally

If I'm buying it I just want it on tap


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Jim H said:


> It will be interesting to see if the P owners will be offered the same 2K performance upgrade


If so I would think the majority would spring for it. And that would put more than enough gap between the AWD getting uncorked to the 3.2-3.3 range instead of 3.9 imo


----------



## VFRMike

Jim H said:


> I'm sure that many P owners who already paid the higher price for the P option, will jump on a .5 second 0-60 increase for 2K. I would.


I would too, in a heartbeat.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

So how many that coughed up the $$ got this upgrade? 

I was out of town all day, but didn't see any upgrade available on my phone. My understanding is that 40.2.x needs to be reinstalled, even if you already have it. In retrospect, maybe I should have climbed in my 3 when I got back to town.


----------



## Olds442

Rick Steinwand said:


> So how many that coughed up the $$ got this upgrade?
> 
> I was out of town all day, but didn't see any upgrade available on my phone. My understanding is that 40.2.x needs to be reinstalled, even if you already have it. In retrospect, maybe I should have climbed in my 3 when I got back to town.


this thread should have a poll.

you received an email from telsa that resembled this message.










i was glad they made this offer. it removed any regrets i had for not buying the performance model when i got my DM for $10k less.


----------



## JWardell

Here's the data you're looking for. So jealous!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/eczol8


----------



## lawnmore

This is exactly what we all need to make an informed decision. I would welcome more objective data so I can decide myself if i want to drop 2K


----------



## Olds442

"Sport" model 3 could have a body color line under "dual motor". Red cars could have a black "line".


----------



## Kizzy

tivoboy said:


> So, why doesn't RWD get access to something like this again? Is it a motor deficiency or can a single motor, especally RWD not reliably put the rubber down?


AWD is pretty close to a Performance model, but performance is limited by software which means that removing some of that limit can result in this Acceleration Boost being an option for sale.

The rear motor in all three drive configurations (RWD, AWD, Performance AWD) are basically the same, but the AWD gets less power to make the true Performance version more attractive since they both have that same front motor.


----------



## PaulT

Here is an updated video showing three runs of a standard vs sport($2k upgrade):


----------



## PaulT

tivoboy said:


> So, why doesn't RWD get access to something like this again? Is it a motor deficiency or can a single motor, especally RWD not reliably put the rubber down?


RWD motor is probably already pushing performance level power. Probably some wiggle room, but definitely not as much as non P AWD.


----------



## Kimmo57

JWardell said:


> Here's the data you're looking for. So jealous!
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/eczol8


Very surprising data :O


----------



## bwilson4web

Is that from @MountainPass ?

Bob Wilson


----------



## Nom

@PaulT - those were some big differences. AWD+ way faster off line.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

For the data junkies. All credit to Wugz post >

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/eczol8

Compared to before the Acceleration Boost (but after the 2019.36.2 power increase):


Peak power increased from 332 kW (447 HP) to *370.9 kW (497 HP)*, an increase of 50 HP (+11.3%)
Peak torque increased from 501.75 Nm to *564 Nm*, an increase of 62 Nm (+12.4%)
Front motor peak power increased from 139.5 kW to 175.5 kW (+25.8%) and peak torque increased from 185.5 Nm to 232.25 Nm (+25.2%)
Rear motor peak power decreased from 231 kW to 221 kW (-4.3%) while peak torque increased from 318.5 Nm to 333 Nm (+4.5%)
0-60 mph in *3.781s*
0-100 km/h in *3.962s*
0-160 km/h in *8.478s*


----------



## msjulie

Well I would probably be one of those Performance car owners that would succumb to a paid upgrade because reasons.. they teased me for a bit on the webpage but then I guess realized 'not for you missy' and it's gone..


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Rick Steinwand said:


> So how many that coughed up the $$ got this upgrade?
> 
> I was out of town all day, but didn't see any upgrade available on my phone. My understanding is that 40.2.x needs to be reinstalled, even if you already have it. In retrospect, maybe I should have climbed in my 3 when I got back to town.


Apparently there's nothing to re-install if you're on 40.2.1. Saw this this morning, it's the first time I've been in the vehicle since becoming cash poor.


----------



## tivoboy

Sadly, I’m bummed I didn’t get the AWD at this point, but A) it wasn’t out at the time I ordered/picked up and B) I don’t really need AWD even in Northern CA.. but still I’d do this upgrade at this point. Just for the fun of it. In a few years 2-3, IU should be able to get all of what I want. 350+ miles, AWD and this type of performance


----------



## Needsdecaf

Ken Voss said:


> I don't disagree with anything you have said here. The point was that you can purchase any new ICE car and cut a a half second 0-60 time for under $2k if you really want to do that but no one does that. Meanwhile Tesla is able to sell us a 0-60 1/2 second performance upgrade for $2k and many of us are happy to sign up. I find the buying physiology and business model of this to be fascinating.


Well to me it makes sense. ICE mods involve not only compromise, but buying parts, selecting a shop, and dropping the car off to install. This is no harder than buying a song off of ITunes. I think this shows that a lot of us would be happy to spend the money if someone was making it easy on us!


----------



## stlgrym3

Rick Steinwand said:


> Apparently there's nothing to re-install if you're on 40.2.1. Saw this this morning, it's the first time I've been in the vehicle since becoming cash poor.
> 
> View attachment 31283


so after the upgrade only Chill and Sport are available? was there Standard mode before? i'm too lazy to go to my car and look for myself LOL


----------



## mrau

Yes there was Standard before. I believe the Performance and Stealth cars have all three (Chill, Standard and Sport) as choices. Not sure why only two choices for the AWD after the boost. Maybe the difference isn't all that much?


----------



## FRC

mrau said:


> Yes there was Standard before. I believe the Performance and Stealth cars have all three (Chill, Standard and Sport) as choices. Not sure why only two choices for the AWD after the boost. Maybe the difference isn't all that much?


Chill and sport only on my P.


----------



## Kizzy

mrau said:


> Yes there was Standard before. I believe the Performance and Stealth cars have all three (Chill, Standard and Sport) as choices. Not sure why only two choices for the AWD after the boost. Maybe the difference isn't all that much?


I think you're thinking of Ludicrous Performance S and X cars that have three: Chill, Sport, Ludicrous. On non-Ludicrous cars, I think Insane replaces Ludicrous.


----------



## mrau

@FRC and @Kizzy I stand corrected. I thought someone posted a photo from a P with all three modes. But I can't find it again, so it didn't happen.


----------



## Wait4it

Olds442 said:


> my butt Dyno said hell yes.
> 
> worth it, imo. I feel like if we would have gotten the full performance upgrade it would have been three times this amount, 2000 to put the car in a 3.5 range is very fair, again that's my butts opinion.


True. I believe my performance option when I ordered was approximately $9000 extra. I was only interested in the 0 to 60 time for the performance and not all the other accessories (wheels,etc.) It seemed at that time that $9000 was a steep price IMO to have a quicker car by one second 0 to 60. $2000 does seem like a good deal for us performance junkies, but I'm a little nervous and I'll wait to see this confirmed and make sure that I'm spending $2000 to go from 4.1-ish to 3.6 and not 4.1ish to 3.9.


----------



## Olds442

Wait4it said:


> $2000 does seem like a good deal for us performance junkies, but I'm a little nervous and I'll wait to see this confirmed and make sure that I'm spending $2000 to go from 4.1-ish to 3.6 and not 4.1ish to 3.9.


from one of the posters on another tesla site, they're saying 3.48 with the 1 foot rollout, 3.7x without.

and honestly, i don't think i'd be able to "feel" a .2 difference and i def feel a noticeable improvement.


----------



## lawnmore

Ordered last night and Santa came early this morning to my garage. By butt dyno is extatic!!!!! and my bank account is recovering . Cant tell you how much my right foot has cost me over my lifetime but it sure feels good today!


----------



## Headwind

Back in the summer I got autopilot when it was 2k$, then hemmed and hawed about spending 3k$ for FSD. I passed on FSD, and felt like I wonder if I should have spent it. But then came my 3:01 am EST email from Tesla about the acceleration boost and by 3:20 am (up for the first flight of the day...) magic happened right through my wi-fi, and 2k$ was gone. Im so glad I passed on FSD for the boost...and saved a grand in the end!


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Headwind said:


> But then came my 3:01 am EST email from Tesla about the acceleration boost


I never got such email. I ordered FSD on the 2k flash sale and now that FSD won't be delivered by end of year as the order page states I've requested a refund. Will spend that on the acceleration boost since it's a real deliverable


----------



## Klaus-rf

Did some timed runs today after the Boost addition. Have not done measured/timed runs since before either of the previous 5% additions were installed. Previous timed runs 0-60 were in mid October, 2018. Best time was 4.370.

Run Time
Run1 03.825
Run2 03.712
Run2 03.742
Run4 03.561
Run5 03.800
Run6 03.714 
Run7 03.754

62F ambient, 85% charge at start of runs. Took a couple of runs to warm up the battery (motors??). Complete stop using Hold, pedal to floor from standing start. Used regen braking to come to complete stop, 2-4 seconds wait, lather, rinse, repeat. All back-to-back runs with no other cooling periods.


----------



## RoccoX

Klaus-rf do those times include the rollout?


----------



## StromTrooperM3

RoccoX said:


> Klaus-rf do those times include the rollout?


I'd guess no roll out based on the times but that 3.5 is throwing me off 😲😲


----------



## RoccoX

that is impressive, got a couple of house projects I am doing, but right after they are done this is next


----------



## Klaus-rf

RoccoX said:


> Klaus-rf do those times include the rollout?


No - from standing start. As soon as the GPS / accelerometer device (using both GPS and GLONASS sats at 40Hz) detects ANY movement, clock starts.

Reasonably consistent in low 3.7 to 3.8 second range. The 3.5x was definitely an outlier. Variables are batt / motor / inverter temps since there was no tire slippage and "launching" is just mashing on the right pedal. .Impressive nonetheless.

I do have access to a 3rd wheel laser system, but it's in another state at the moment. For another day.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Needsdecaf said:


> Hahaha. Porsche admitted that Turbo has been merely a trim long before they launched the Taycan. They officially jumped the shark when the base 911 model became turbocharged....but had no turbos.


I'm thinking I need "Turbo" by dual motor on my back end... car that is, butt a tattoo with both would work too.

I can't say my butt-meter detects any change. But, maybe cold battery makes a difference.


----------



## bwilson4web

That it is not effective (or optional) for the rear-wheel drive Model 3 suggests it is an optimization for the front, induction motor drivetrain. Those with a "scan my tesla" package might confirm.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Rick Steinwand

bwilson4web said:


> That it is not effective (or optional) for the rear-wheel drive Model 3 suggests it is an optimization for the front, induction motor drivetrain. Those with a "scan my tesla" package might confirm.
> 
> Bob Wilson


The reddit article suggests it's all front motor.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/eczol8


----------



## Perscitus

Makes sense its the front motor as that is the one that has always been artifically handicapped on non-P AWD cars... from initial offering through the two compounding 5% bumps to latest Acceleration Boost throw-me-a-bone partial uncork.

The CAN bus messages and before/after peak power and tq figures quoted above and making their rounds across the interwebz since last week, show it elegantly and prove the Accerelation Boost get the AWDs half way to Performance level output vs previous peak power only bump.


----------



## garsh

Brooks was able to test the Model 3 AWD Sport vs Model 3 Performance.

Basically, the Performance still pulls harder from a stop.
But after the initial launch, they appear to be dead-even. So the AWD Sport can roll-race as well as a Performance.


----------



## Jay79

Having an Dual Motor be able to compete with a Performance is so wrong to P3D owners that paid way more than 2k for the prestige of having the fastest Model 3. This just devalued my car if they don't even the playing field. 1st time I'm really not happy with my purchase 😕


----------



## justaute

Jay79 said:


> Having an Dual Motor be able to compete with a Performance is so wrong to P3D owners that paid way more than 2k for the prestige of having the fastest Model 3. This just devalued my car if they don't even the playing field. 1st time I'm really not happy with my purchase 😕


P3D still has the performance upper-hand and has more performance add-ons; though, I never cared for Tesla wheels and the suspension. It's why I got the LR AWD in that I wanted to put my money into after-market wheels and coilovers. For those of us who paid a lot more for a LR AWD in 2018/early-2019, the $2k Boost helped, especially given the availability of Stealth Performance/P3D- at merely $2k more.


----------



## Olds442

Jay79 said:


> Having an Dual Motor be able to compete with a Performance is so wrong to P3D owners that paid way more than 2k for the prestige of having the fastest Model 3. This just devalued my car if they don't even the playing field. 1st time I'm really not happy with my purchase 😕


will you pony up for ludicrous when it becomes available to you? (i'm guessing xmass eve.)


----------



## FRC

Jay79 said:


> Having an Dual Motor be able to compete with a Performance is so wrong to P3D owners that paid way more than 2k for the prestige of having the fastest Model 3. This just devalued my car if they don't even the playing field. 1st time I'm really not happy with my purchase 😕


I am also in your boat @Jay79 and I agree with you. I also felt abused when I paid up for Pearl White before it became free. Not a thing we can do about it. And you won't find much sympathy here since P owners are a minority. Apparently, our gripe doesn't seem legitimate to most non-P owners. To me this boost is so obviously another Q end revenue grab to offset the inability to realize any revenue from FSD this quarter. Expect similar behavior at each Q end as Tesla struggles to show profitibility. As a stockholder, I appreciate these efforts, as a customer, I do not.


----------



## Nom

I wonder about the longer term economics here. I see some posts above saying P is $4k more. But on Tesla site, ordering a P is $8K more than ordering a LR AWD. 

I have to believe many many more people will opt for LR AWD sport. 

Will the number that buy sport going forward be lifted so much that the revenue loss from fewer P purchases are more than offset? 

Anyone know what the buying breakdown is? LR AWD vs P? 

P does have some different hardware - does reducing them improve production efficiencies?


----------



## garsh

FRC said:


> And you won't find much sympathy here since P owners are a minority. Apparently, our gripe doesn't seem legitimate to most non-P owners.


I really don't understand why this attitude is so pervasive. You paid for a car. You got the car. Do you like the car?

Somebody else gets an aftermarket add-on that makes their less-expensive car almost as quick as your car. So what? Why does that upset you? Your car didn't change.


Jay79 said:


> ...P3D owners that paid way more than 2k for the prestige of having the fastest Model 3. This just devalued my car


Do you _really _buy a car for resale value? And did you really think that Tesla was never going to continue improving cars, and continue driving down the _price _of their new cars? Their goal is to become a mass-market car manufacturer - not to produce exclusive, boutique supercars.


----------



## FRC

garsh said:


> I really don't understand why this attitude is so pervasive. You paid for a car. You got the car. Do you like the car?
> 
> Somebody else gets an aftermarket add-on that makes their less-expensive car almost as quick as your car. So what? Why does that upset you? Your car didn't change.
> Do you _really _buy a car for resale value? And did you really think that Tesla was never going to continue improving cars, and continue driving down the _price _of their new cars? Their goal is to become a mass-market car manufacturer - not to produce exclusive, boutique supercars.


Apparently us P owners are not eloquent enough to help non-P owners understand how this devaluation makes us feel. I'm done beating this particular horse.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Needsdecaf said:


> Well to me it makes sense. ICE mods involve not only compromise, but buying parts, selecting a shop, and dropping the car off to install. This is no harder than buying a song off of ITunes. I think this shows that a lot of us would be happy to spend the money if someone was making it easy on us!


And the other point I forgot to emphasize earlier: this has NO effect on warranty.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Jay79 said:


> Having an Dual Motor be able to compete with a Performance is so wrong to P3D owners


The P smokes the AWD+ off the line and you have track mode, and the other hardware goodies that just didn't do anything for me. Those were not worth 15k more to me when I bought my car. But the P still has the upper hand in performance.

Also there is plenty of testing that the DM(non boosted) and P were neck and neck if rolling from 40-50 mph. This was another reason I used not to justify the P. Most people want the bragging rights of off the line numbers. You still have that


----------



## Needsdecaf

Jay79 said:


> .... P3D owners that paid way more than 2k for the prestige of having the fastest Model 3.


.

But you still have the faster car. But at least half a second. So.....???

I get it. It stings, and it stinks. But I'd be willing to bet that Ludicrous is in your future for a similar price.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Needsdecaf said:


> But I'd be willing to bet that Ludicrous is in your future for a similar price


But everyone jumped down top gears throat about the S not being in Ludacris because of how the suspension squats up. I'd be very surprised if they can get the P down another half a second.

I'm holding out to see. If they do release a P upgrade and didn't allow the AWD+ upgrade to get down to 3.2 I'm not going to buy it


----------



## mrau

Don't forget the Performance has a top speed of 162 mph. The AWD (even with the boost) just has a measly 145 mph top speed.


----------



## Jay79

garsh said:


> I really don't understand why this attitude is so pervasive. You paid for a car. You got the car. Do you like the car?
> 
> Somebody else gets an aftermarket add-on that makes their less-expensive car almost as quick as your car. So what? Why does that upset you? Your car didn't change.
> Do you _really _buy a car for resale value? And did you really think that Tesla was never going to continue improving cars, and continue driving down the _price _of their new cars? Their goal is to become a mass-market car manufacturer - not to produce exclusive, boutique supercars.


To ask me if I bought my car for resale value is pivoting from my main point. To answer your question, no I did not. Now when my car is devalued because of a move like this, I will in fact be vocal about it. At no point did I insinuate that I want Tesla to be a boutique company and not improve their product. As a dealer myself this is called cannibalizing one model for another and I don't care for it. You don't make your middle trim level almost as good as your top. Its really easy, you give your customers who paid the premium for the top spec Model 3 the option, not those that did not. Now this forces those that do in fact care about whether they will get take a bath when its time to sell or trade in have to pay more money if in fact Tesla even offers a boost to the P3D. Do you see where I'm coming from? And again, I paid extra for the prestige of having the fastest model 3 by a long shot as per their advertised data, not by a little.


----------



## Jay79

Olds442 said:


> will you pony up for ludicrous when it becomes available to you? (i'm guessing xmass eve.)


Yes I will, I'm really hoping this happens. I feel like they are going to reserve this for the 100KW battery pack, I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## garsh

FRC said:


> Apparently us P owners are not eloquent enough


I thought I was quite eloquent. 

This isn't an "us" vs. "them" issue. I am a P owner. And I have no problem with the AWD power boost.


----------



## garsh

Jay79 said:


> To ask me if I bought my car for resale value is pivoting from my main point.
> ...
> Now this forces those that do in fact care about whether they will get take a bath when its time to sell or trade in


Again, why is trade-in value that important to you (despite your protestations)? When you trade it in 5-10 years later, it's going to make very little difference in the resale value.



Jay79 said:


> As a dealer myself this is called cannibalizing one model for another and I don't care for it. You don't make your middle trim level almost as good as your top.


And you're viewing things like a "dealer" rather than like an automobile manufacturer who's trying to break into a tough market with a new technology. Tesla is going to continuously add features and lower prices to every single model in their lineup. They've done this since the beginning.

They don't care about protecting their "Model 3 Performance" sales from cannibalization. All they care about is lowering costs and increasing sales.


----------



## garsh

Here's a video comparing acceleration between an AWD Sport to a regular AWD.


----------



## Jay79

garsh said:


> Again, why is trade-in value that important to you (despite your protestations)? When you trade it in 5-10 years later, it's going to make very little difference in the resale value.
> 
> And you're viewing things like a "dealer" rather than like an automobile manufacturer who's trying to break into a tough market with a new technology. Tesla is going to continuously add features and lower prices to every single model in their lineup. They've done this since the beginning.
> 
> They don't care about protecting their "Model 3 Performance" sales from cannibalization. All they care about is lowering costs and increasing sales.


I'm viewing things as an owner, as a dealer I understand the move they are making.

I guess we will go with your arbitrary 5-10 year resale time frame because that clearly works for everybody...lol

Trade in value is one metric that is not the most important to me personally, but its the principal that is causing my dismay. So if a Model 3 Performance got upgraded to be faster than the Model S Ludicrous by your logic Model S Ludicrous owners have no right to complain? I doubt it, you would have very upset owners. Elon himself said Model S with Ludicrous will always be the fastest Tesla for a very good reason. I don't think we will see eye to eye on this topic, that is okay.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

Jay79 said:


> You don't make your middle trim level almost as good as your top.


Just last year Ludacris was a 20k option. At one point Tesla charged a HUGE premium for a 1-2 second improvement for those who really really wanted it. I'm sure those owners are upset as well.

I'm in agreement with you the top should have significant distinction. But there is a lot different in your P than my AWD. I really fought with trying to justify the P and I'm glad I'm the end I didn't with the big drops in price. I'm not a fan of their pricing strategy either, but I've learned never buy one new and never buy one when newly released. This was my first and last car I'll ever buy new off the lot


----------



## Needsdecaf

StromTrooperM3 said:


> ... but I've learned never buy one new and never buy one when newly released. This was my first and last car I'll ever buy new off the lot


This combo brings you the least amount of value, for any car. Or said another way, "you gotta pay to play".


----------



## FRC

Needsdecaf said:


> This combo brings you the least amount of value, for any car. Or said another way, "you gotta pay to play".


With Tesla it's more like "I'll pay so you can play".


----------



## Jason Krellner

FRC said:


> Apparently us P owners are not eloquent enough to help non-P owners understand how this devaluation makes us feel. I'm done beating this particular horse.


I am a non-P owner and I get it. In fact, if the P cost what it does now back when I bought mine, I'd have bought it in a heartbeat. However, when I bought mine, as I recall is was $10K for P, plus another $5K for the performance upgrade package (with the spoiler, etc.).

Instead, I got the LR AWD, added my own spoiler, mirror caps, and shiny pedals (among other things). I am considering ponying up the $2K in the Spring for the acceleration boost. This will bring me pretty even with the P. To me, though, you guys have a lot I will never have - bigger brakes, sport tuned suspension, etc. - and like others, I'm expecting ludicrous mode to be a $2K option for you guys.

I had some feelings when the price of my exact car came down substantially after I bought it, but I came to terms with it - and the fact that I plan to keep my car until it's essentially worthless (or worth 5x what I bought it for if you're drinking the Musk Kool-Aid). So I'm in it for the long haul!


----------



## gary in NY

...I always suspected that there was very little difference in the drive trains of the AWD vs. Performance models...other than software constraints.

I absolutely wanted a P3D when I ordered my car, but I could not justify the $10K+ difference (at the time - 6/30/2018). I was already in at $61K, which included EAP and FSD. With tax and registration, $66K. After 6 months, all the pricing changed. Then they did the "fire sale" on FSD. It doesn't sit well with any of us in this boat where the value of our vehicles changes so quickly, and by a material amount. Of course, we could have waited it out a while longer and maybe benefitted from the changes (and given up half the tax incentive). Such is the pain born by the early adopter.

I don't think I'll opt for the boost, but it sure is appealing based on the reports coming in. Do I really need to go that fast that quick? Depends on who's next to me at the stop light.


----------



## Jason Krellner

A (very large) part of me wishes I'd passed on FSD and instead got the P. Oh, well......


----------



## gary in NY

Those that went for the boost: does it show the boost has been added on the home screen? If not, it seems like it should now say Dual Motor Plus, or Sport, or something denoting the performance change (other than Sport on the control page).


----------



## MelindaV

gary in NY said:


> Those that went for the boost: does it show the boost has been added on the home screen? If not, it seems like it should now say Dual Motor Plus, or Sport, or something denoting the performance change (other than Sport on the control page).


the drive mode menu changes from Chill/Standard to Chill/Sport, but haven't seen anyone say the car's info screen shows anything different. (Im not curious enough to spend the $2k myself  )


----------



## gary in NY

MelindaV said:


> the drive mode menu changes from Chill/Standard to Chill/Sport, but haven't seen anyone say the car's info screen shows anything different. (Im not curious enough to spend the $2k myself  )


Right now, me neither. I'd settle for the HW3.0 upgrade though.


----------



## sterickson

Will we get a half-length red line under our Dual Motor badge?


----------



## forkliter

sterickson said:


> Will we get a half-length red line under our Dual Motor badge?


I'm suggesting "black line".


----------



## Klaus-rf

sterickson said:


> Will we get a half-length red line under our Dual Motor badge?


 Some masking tape, some bright red mail polish ... Go for it.


----------



## gary in NY

sterickson said:


> Will we get a half-length red line under our Dual Motor badge?


You have to have the "Dual Motor" badge first. I never got mine, and I'm sure others didn't either. I don't even want it now. But if I bought the boost, I'd somehow want it noted on the home screen as part of the vehicle description.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

sterickson said:


> Will we get a half-length red line under our Dual Motor badge?


----------



## Kizzy

gary in NY said:


> You have to have the "Dual Motor" badge first. I never got mine, and I'm sure others didn't either. I don't even want it now. But if I bought the boost, I'd somehow want it noted on the home screen as part of the vehicle description.


You'd probably need to ask for it at service at this point. On my first mobile service visit earlier this year, I asked for mine so they didn't surprise me later by just putting it on the car.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Don't worry about the price, or what folks are getting that is cheaper for their cars today. 

P90Ds in 2016 cost 120k if you added ludicrous. And that was not with every option Tesla offered at the time. P100Ds today loaded are 100k, and are faster, with better tech.

Tesla are going to have way better drivetrains in cars in a couple of years, for less money than we paid for our cars. Faster, more range, and probably cheaper. The non performance models will be faster than today's performance cars, and less money.

Mass produced cars are rarely going to appreciate in price, no matter what the folks selling them tell you.


----------



## bwilson4web

A Macintosh owner since 1985, I started with a 128 kb RAM, 3.5" floppy, M68000 CPU that cost $1.6 k. Over the years, each subsequent Mac came in at nearly the same price but the performance followed Moore's Law. Some early adopters took umbrage that they'd paid so much and others got so much more a year or two later. But we always pointed out, "You got an extra year or two of superior performance."

I appreciate the path-finders, the early adopters because you gave Tesla time to improve product and manufacturing. Rejoice that so many are following the path you trail blazed ... just as we keep the lights on for those who follow.

Bob Wilson


----------



## stlgrym3

Since after the boost upgrade there’s no more Standard mode. I assume everyone drives in the Sport mode after the upgrade. Do you notice the mileage gone down?


----------



## Wait4it

gary in NY said:


> You have to have the "Dual Motor" badge first. I never got mine, and I'm sure others didn't either. I don't even want it now. But if I bought the boost, I'd somehow want it noted on the home screen as part of the vehicle description.


My Dual motor badge was never placed on as well. I ended up getting it from the Tesla service center and stuck it in a box and it sits in my closet. I like the minimalist look of the rear for the Tesla without the badge.


----------



## stlgrym3

Just ordered it 5 mins ago. Now can’t wait to get home to get it upgraded.


----------



## stlgrym3

How long do you get the upgrade after you paid for it? My cars been parked in my garage with WiFi connected for the last 3 hours.


----------



## GDN

stlgrym3 said:


> How long do you get the upgrade after you paid for it? My cars been parked in my garage with WiFi connected for the last 3 hours.


I don't have it, nor did I buy it, but most reports are it happens pretty quick. Check on your screen to see if your driving mode has changed to Sport.


----------



## sterickson

One person said the car rebooted shortly after they got it, and it was available then. Try a reboot?


----------



## stlgrym3

GDN said:


> I don't have it, nor did I buy it, but most reports are it happens pretty quick. Check on your screen to see if your driving mode has changed to Sport.


Thanks. I think it just gone through. Can't wait to get it out.


----------



## Klaus-rf

stlgrym3 said:


> Thanks. I think it just gone through. Can't wait to get it out.


 Be careful out there.


----------



## stlgrym3

tried the boosted Model 3 this morning to work. it is raining heavily in LA, so i did not go wild during the commute, but the butt dyno definitely shows the improvement in acceleration. i did notice the mileage dipped a bit after the boost. my car was charged at 80% every morning when i head out, it's 15 miles between my home and work, but this morning the mileage display showed it used up 20 miles during the same commute. i just punched it twice for 2-3 seconds during the commute, not sure if that's normal.


----------



## GDN

stlgrym3 said:


> tried the boosted Model 3 this morning to work. it is raining heavily in LA, so i did not go wild during the commute, but the butt dyno definitely shows the improvement in acceleration. i did notice the mileage dipped a bit after the boost. my car was charged at 80% every morning when i head out, it's 15 miles between my home and work, but this morning the mileage display showed it used up 20 miles during the same commute. i just punched it twice for 2-3 seconds during the commute, not sure if that's normal.


The extra use is likely due to the water on the road. Wet roads, wind and other weather elements like that can hit the mileage hard.


----------



## Tchris

For those still debating whether or not to purchase the acceleration boost upgrade, here are my before and after Dragy Run times. My "after upgrade" dead stop 0-60 time was exactly .5 seconds better than the "before upgrade" time. I have the 19" Sport wheels with about 19,000 miles. The improved acceleration was quite noticeable to me and I couldn't be happier with my purchase.


----------



## lawnmore

stlgrym3 said:


> How long do you get the upgrade after you paid for it? My cars been parked in my garage with WiFi connected for the last 3 hours.


PATIENCE


----------



## GateFather

Well I held out for a little bit, but today I cracked and purchased the acceleration boost. Haven't gone for a drive yet, but planning to take her out for a spin soon .... excited!/


----------



## Rick Steinwand

GateFather said:


> Well I held out for a little bit, but today I cracked and purchased the acceleration boost. Haven't gone for a drive yet, but planning to take her out for a spin soon .... excited!/


I can't think of a better excuse for a road trip.


----------



## Klaus-rf

Rick Steinwand said:


> I can't think of a better excuse for a road trip.


 Or a quick drive to (past?) the local gas station.


----------



## stlgrym3

I had it for almost a week now. Not just 0-60 drag time, even lane merge and freeway passing feels much faster than before, and before was not slow by any mean.


----------



## GateFather

stlgrym3 said:


> I had it for almost a week now. Not just 0-60 drag time, even lane merge and freeway passing feels much faster than before, and before was not slow by any mean.


Went out for a drive and I agree. Not only does it clearly have more aggressive pull when punched from a stand-still, but it retained EVEN more of that immediately available torque in the 40-70 range.


----------



## EpsilonKore

Interesting... my acceleration boost option disappeared on New Years Day, anyone else seeing this?
Also can't sign into Tesla.com owner login to check from there. Maybe site maintenance? 
Hopefully? I was planning on buying the boost a little later this month :/


----------



## mrau

Same here. No UPGRADES option on the iPhone app.


----------



## khorton

The timing of the appearance of this upgrade suggested it was an attempt to boost year end revenue. It may reappear close to end of another quarter or year if they think they need a bit of bump to hit some target.


----------



## RoccoX

It disappeared from my app but still shows when I login to my account. I am thinking/hoping that they just put it in the app as stated to drive revenue and removed it now that the 4th quarter push is over, but it will still be available via the webpage. I am waiting to see my bonus before I pull the trigger myself.


----------



## DocScott

khorton said:


> The timing of the appearance of this upgrade suggested it was an attempt to boost year end revenue. It may reappear close to end of another quarter or year if they think they need a bit of bump to hit some target.


In the past, Tesla usually warns people a few days before the opportunity goes away. After all, if they want to drive revenue before some deadline, it helps to publicize the deadline!

Based on that, I doubt the upgrade opportunity has really gone away, although perhaps it will be less visible for a while.


----------



## EpsilonKore

It dissappeared from my webpage and is now back on my app... well it was, till I purchased it . I was kind of hoping for a "fire sale" like FSD had with a price drop. The fear of losing the option to update to an (almost) stealth P3D for the new year triggered me.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Confirmed available to me on website and in Android app.


----------



## Mesprit87

EpsilonKore said:


> I was kind of hoping for a "fire sale" like FSD had with a price drop. The fear of losing the option to update to an (almost) stealth P3D for the new year triggered me.


Hoping for an eventual fire sale...maybe the end of next fiscal year ;-)


----------



## Jason Krellner

If history is a lesson, we just need to wait a while and it will be free. As much as I want it, I've learned from experience not to be an early adopter with Tesla.


----------



## Gordon87

My account online and my iPhone app still have the upgrade option.


----------



## EpsilonKore

Yes, there was an issue early in the morning but the problem had cleared around 11:30. The options are available on the web portal and app.


----------



## John Di Cecco

Jason Krellner said:


> If history is a lesson, we just need to wait a while and it will be free. As much as I want it, I've learned from experience not to be an early adopter with Tesla.


Yes, with Tesla it will always be better if you wait. That's a formula for never pulling the trigger. For me, life's too short.


----------



## DocScott

In my case, I got lucky by _not_ waiting. My original plan had been a SR+ with FSD. But my old car gave out in October of 2018, so I figured I had to buy then, and got the LR without EAP or FSD for about the same price I would have paid. That ended up being a great choice:

--Now that I've had a Model 3 for a while, I realize the extra range is important to me. I usually charge to 80% and get nervous below 100 miles left, so for daily driving I really only work within a range of about 180 miles. I had also originally been planning on putting in a 240 V charger, but ended up deciding just to charge off a regular 120 V, 15 A outlet. So I need a little buffer in range for that reason. I think if I'd bought the SR+ I'd feel more pressure to have sprung for the 240 V line.

--Super-punchy acceleration is not important to me. AWD is not crucial. So the RWD LR was perfect. And it's not sold any more! It turns out I had to buy pretty much when I did.

--I got the full tax credit--yay!

--I couldn't afford EAP when I bought, but then the fire sale came along, and I bought AP for $2k.

So somehow I ended up with the best value for me I could possible have managed. No way I could have planned that--I just bought when I needed a car, and happened to get a great combination for me.


----------



## Jason Krellner

John Di Cecco said:


> Yes, with Tesla it will always be better if you wait. That's a formula for never pulling the trigger. For me, life's too short.


Hey, I said wait... not never pull the trigger. For me, it's a battle between the logical side of my brain and the impulsive one. Eventually, one side always wins... and if it's the logical side that wins, it's usually because it's been convinced that spending the money was always the best, most logical option. Or something.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Jason Krellner said:


> Hey, I said wait... not never pull the trigger. For me, it's a battle between the logical side of my brain and the impulsive one. Eventually, one side always wins... and if it's the logical side that wins, it's usually because it's been convinced that spending the money was always the best, most logical option. Or something.


The impulsive side always wins. It might not be today, and might not be tomorrow, but you have to sleep sometime.


----------



## stlgrym3

Rick Steinwand said:


> The impulsive side always wins. It might not be today, and might not be tomorrow, but you have to sleep sometime.


LOL, i totally agree. when the boost option came out i was like there's no way i'd be doing the upgrade for $2k. but then i started reading the reviews, watching youtube video, and finally i caved in.


----------



## stlgrym3

question for those who've upgraded. did you change your steering setting to sport? also for those who've upgraded and with oem 19" wheels, did you find it's necessary to upgrade the oem all season touring to a set of summer tire after the boost?


----------



## Klaus-rf

stlgrym3 said:


> question for those who've upgraded. did you change your steering setting to sport? also for those who've upgraded and with oem 19" wheels, did you find it's necessary to upgrade the oem all season touring to a set of summer tire after the boost?


 I've had steering effort on Sport since minute 3 on Day 1.

Still on the factory all-season tires.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Klaus-rf said:


> I've had steering effort on Sport since minute 3 on Day 1.
> 
> Still on the factory all-season tires.


I also enjoy the Sport steering mode. Recently, after I switched to winter tires, I felt like the steering was loose. I checked, and it was still on Sport but definitely didn't feel right. I set it to normal for a while, then back to Sport and it went back to what I expect.

I'm thinking that I may get the boost upgrade when things thaw out in the Spring, but I have no plans to change the all season tires before they are worn out. Of course, when they do, I'll be getting sticky summer tires for sure (but I'd do that even without the boost mode).


----------



## garsh

EDIT: Sorry, this was for the November power bump, not the $2000 acceleration boost.

*Tesla Model 3 Firmware Update Delivers Every Bit of Promised 5 Percent Power Increase*


----------



## Collier007

Jim Marshall said:


> What is that all about?


In 2019 Tesla ran a special where they offered FSD for $3k and then Elon tweeted that it would be $2k. Lots of people had a social media freak out that discounting FSD somehow made their cars worth less and so Tesla backed off the lower pricing, but said they would give a $1k refund to anyone who paid the $3k.


----------



## Long Ranger

Collier007 said:


> In 2019 Tesla ran a special where they offered FSD for $3k and then Elon tweeted that it would be $2k. Lots of people had a social media freak out that discounting FSD somehow made their cars worth less and so Tesla backed off the lower pricing, but said they would give a $1k refund to anyone who paid the $3k.


Tesla didn't offer a $1k refund to everyone who had previously paid $3k for FSD, did they? I thought it was just for orders during that week or two. I distinctly remember them saying at the time that they couldn't offer a refund to everyone and instead those of us that ordered FSD in 2018 were supposed to get some kind of early access to software updates (which also never really happened, as far as I could tell).


----------



## Collier007

Long Ranger said:


> Tesla didn't offer a $1k refund to everyone who had previously paid $3k for FSD, did they? I thought it was just for orders during that week or two. I distinctly remember them saying at the time that they couldn't offer a refund to everyone and instead those of us that ordered FSD in 2018 were supposed to get some kind of early access to software updates (which also never really happened, as far as I could tell).


You are correct, it was a very narrow window.


----------



## Kizzy

Collier007 said:


> In 2019 Tesla ran a special where they offered FSD for $3k and then Elon tweeted that it would be $2k. Lots of people had a social media freak out that discounting FSD somehow made their cars worth less and so Tesla backed off the lower pricing, but said they would give a $1k refund to anyone who paid the $3k.


I purchased the post-purchase FSD upgrade on February 28, 2019 for 3K USD. They still haven't offered me a $1K USD refund. (I have not requested it despite repeated suggestions from forum members.)


----------



## MMMGP

sterickson said:


> Will we get a half-length red line under our Dual Motor badge?


I would like a small bright red "plus" sign right next to the DM badge.

DUALMOTOR+


----------



## GDN

Collier007 said:


> In 2019 Tesla ran a special where they offered FSD for $3k and then Elon tweeted that it would be $2k. Lots of people had a social media freak out that discounting FSD somehow made their cars worth less and so Tesla backed off the lower pricing, but said they would give a $1k refund to anyone who paid the $3k.


Your premise is correct, but don't recall that being the exact way it went down. I believe it was offered at $3K and some jumped on it and then it was lowered to $2K a day or two later. Those that jumped on early were after their $1K back. The sale was short lived and planned that way for another quick cash grab and to make up for the way it had been priced on some newer cars. To say the least it has never been that cheap and continues to get price bumps since.


----------



## Catchymoon

Needsdecaf said:


> See, here's where I don't like the verbiage. It's totally Tesla to do this, and then your car goes 3.9 where it went 4.1 before and Tesla would say "we told you 3.9 was the best", we didn't guarantee you 0.5 sec.
> 
> I would feel more comfortable saying "increase your 0-60 by 0.5" or better yet saying "we're giving you another XX kW peak power".


I totally feel like this too, they say they decreased peak power on the rear motor, so I hope we didnt kinda lose a little of the free «5% upgrade» if that makes sense, if we upgrade. If that makes sense.


----------



## Rick Steinwand




----------



## MMMGP

Rick Steinwand said:


> View attachment 34243


Dual Motor needs twin turbo badge!


----------



## gbergman

TrevP said:


> Tesla monitors our forum (hi guys!) so hopefully they see this and take it into account


What happened to the software update option to buy the $2,000 acceleration boost?
(Not that I was going to buy it, but curious as to why it is no longer available.)

Was there a problem with it? Lack of interest? or now included for free? (I haven't raced anyone lately).


----------



## Kizzy

gbergman said:


> What happened to the software update option to buy the $2,000 acceleration boost?
> (Not that I was going to buy it, but curious as to why it is no longer available.)
> 
> Was there a problem with it? Lack of interest? or now included for free? (I haven't raced anyone lately).


I didn't see it in my car (thankfully), but it's still listed in the app.


----------



## gbergman

Zek said:


> Acceleration Boost - is getting ready to roll out before Q4 closes. Let the celebration commence!


I'm confused. Prior to the V11 update, my car had the option to purchase the boost for $2,000. Now the option is no longer there.
Does that mean it's no longer available or did I just get it for free?

My passengers rightfully insist I drive in Chill Mode. But nothing beats stepping on it when in pole position.

Gary


----------



## FRC

gbergman said:


> My passengers rightfully insist I drive in Chill Mode.


Bad passengers.


----------



## Madmolecule

I am surprised they still were still selling it. I have seen no indication that any of the software updates included any tweaks since I bought it in 2019. I was convinced it was just an end of qtr vaporware cash grab. The day I purchased and downloaded it I thought it was faster, but after dropping $2,000 I wanted to believe. For a manufacture that pushes over the air updates I'd did sucks that Elon was charging me for software upgrades when it was clear the sold the car with beta, non optimized software. I think it was just a new set of registers for the AFD. You would think they would at least provide a graphic to show when boost mode kicks in.

this graphic just shows what I paid for, certainly Not what Tesla has provided.

Elon Show me the code!
In this case I paid for a 100% bot, and received less than 5% bot. I feel your pain brother, with making large purchases without knowing if what your buying is real, fantasy or marketing

once Elon is gone from Tesla, who thier is committed to supplying these previously sold products?


----------



## Nom

?? Are you now saying that you don’t think the acceleration boost did anything? Didn’t actually provide a boost?


----------



## Madmolecule

Yes I am, and also if it did, I think that anyone that has a dual motor has received the software enhancement regardless of if they paid for it by now.

Do you feel they still have the software governor on dual motor model 3s that did not purchase the boost?

How would I know, other than having a receipt from 2019.

i am sorry, but I have owned many vehicles in my life but this is my first experience buying vaporware in a vehicle, but at least I have premium connectivity and cat quest, that I know for sure. I used to think undercoating, etched windows and nitrogen in the tires were scams, but they were such amateurs 

I feel like my friend that paid $1500 for speaker wires, of course he believes it sounds better than zipcord.


----------



## shareef777

While I can understand the concern with the FSD purchase (it hasn’t been provided, and likely never will), the speed boost is one you have no valid reason to cry about.

Just because YOU no longer perceive value in the speed boost purchase doesn’t mean Tesla didn’t provide you what you paid for. Any other similar year/make/model (without the speed boost) vehicle will be slower then yours. Find one and test it on the track.


----------



## Madmolecule

sorry for crying about a perceived waste of $2,000. That’s what I’ll do, i’ll go to the track and test it. That’s how I will spend my day. I would prefer just to cry.
Why don’t they sell it anymore? Are the new vehicle slower than mine also Or is it built-in? It is just hard to know with such a transparent company. But I’m also still upset about people trying to sell nitrogen in tires when the air has a fair amount of nitrogen already. Thanks for being such an understanding shoulder for me to cry on, I feel better.

this should be able to be tested with the canbus microdisplay if someone else has 2018 dual motor, micro display and did not purchase 
boost. It would be nice to be able to turn it on and off to feel the difference


----------



## iChris93

Madmolecule said:


> sorry for crying about a perceived waste of $2,000. That's what I'll do, i'll go to the track and test it. That's how I will spend my day. I would prefer just to cry.
> Why don't they sell it anymore? Are the new vehicle slower than mine also Or is it built-in? It is just hard to know with such a transparent company. But I'm also still upset about people trying to sell nitrogen in tires when the air has a fair amount of nitrogen already. Thanks for being such an understanding shoulder for me to cry on, I feel better.


It's still an option:


----------



## shareef777

Madmolecule said:


> sorry for crying about a perceived waste of $2,000. That's what I'll do, i'll go to the track and test it. That's how I will spend my day. I would prefer just to cry.
> Why don't they sell it anymore? Are the new vehicle slower than mine also Or is it built-in? It is just hard to know with such a transparent company. But I'm also still upset about people trying to sell nitrogen in tires when the air has a fair amount of nitrogen already. Thanks for being such an understanding shoulder for me to cry on, I feel better.
> 
> this should be able to be tested with the canbus microdisplay if someone else has 2018 dual motor, micro display and did not purchase
> boost. It would be nice to be able to turn it on and off to feel the difference


Still an option on my wife's 2021 Y. Honestly, you don't even need to test. YouTube has a ton of videos showcasing the improvement.

Personally, I didn't see the appeal to go from 4.8s to 4.2s, especially considering the $2k cost.


----------



## msjulie

Go do the real timing, but I understand what you feel; my Performance Model 3 feels so _normal_ now, not like a rocket that will break my neck. You get used to things and then you need more and more!

Hmm kinda sounds like an addiction might feel


----------



## Klaus-rf

Madmolecule said:


> Yes I am, and also if it did, I think that anyone that has a dual motor has received the software enhancement regardless of if they paid for it by now.
> 
> Do you feel they still have the software governor on dual motor model 3s that did not purchase the boost?
> 
> How would I know, other than having a receipt from 2019.
> 
> i am sorry, but I have owned many vehicles in my life but this is my first experience buying vaporware in a vehicle, but at least I have premium connectivity and cat quest, that I know for sure. I used to think undercoating, etched windows and nitrogen in the tires were scams, but they were such amateurs
> 
> I feel like my friend that paid $1500 for speaker wires, of course he believes it sounds better than zipcord.


There' this thing of technology called a clock. One can eqasily test and/or prove the end result of" the boost".


----------



## TomT

Madmolecule said:


> Yes I am, and also if it did, I think that anyone that has a dual motor has received the software enhancement regardless of if they paid for it by now.


Nope, the boost definitely shaved about .5 second off the 0-60 time on my 2022 AWD. So, it is not vaporware and the stock car has not received any enhancement...


----------



## Rick Steinwand

TomT said:


> Nope, the boost definitely shaved about .4 second off the 0-60 time on my 2022 AWD. So, it is not vaporware and the stock car has not received any enhancement...


I bought mine in the winter. Didn't notice the difference until months later when it warmed up.


----------



## Nom

@Madmolecule - your posts definitely get across how unhappy you are with your car experience and Tesla. I'm sorry. Definitely cool to complain. You have the right too. But you seem to do it so much that I wonder …. I really think you should consider selling the car and just moving on from Tesla. I think that you might actually be much happier in life if you do so.


----------



## shareef777

Nom said:


> @Madmolecule - your posts definitely get across how unhappy you are with your car experience and Tesla. I'm sorry. Definitely cool to complain. You have the right too. But you seem to do it so much that I wonder …. I really think you should consider selling the car and just moving on from Tesla. I think that you might actually be much happier in life if you do so.


🤣


----------



## Klaus-rf

Nom said:


> @Madmolecule - your posts definitely get across how unhappy you are with your car experience and Tesla. I'm sorry. Definitely cool to complain. You have the right too. But you seem to do it so much that I wonder …. I really think you should consider selling the car and just moving on from Tesla. I think that you might actually be much happier in life if you do so.


And how, exactly, will that make Tesla better?


----------



## msjulie

Klaus-rf said:


> And how, exactly, will that make Tesla better?


This is just my opinion but I think Tesla (Elon) is satisfied as-is and could not care less about opinions to the contrary. I was (still am) vocal in my disappointment in the direction of the software updates have taken and sent postal mail to Tesla; didn't expect a response and didn't get one. Last thing I want is an ever-increasingly dumbed down display focused on games. You can bet Elon considers my opinion, and others like it, pretty much never ever like nope nada.

When you sell so much product you have to stop taking orders, you can pretty much, figuratively speaking, tell customers to pound sand.

Anyway yeah I don't think any of our comments do much more than let us vent.


----------



## shareef777

Klaus-rf said:


> And how, exactly, will that make Tesla better?


You don't think they'd change if they see a large enough number of existing owners sell their vehicles. And those buyers would essentially be lost sales. Tesla doesn't want to see a large re-sale market. The used Tesla scarcity is why they have people queued up for a year to get one.


----------



## msjulie

shareef777 said:


> You don't think they'd change


Sadly no, not in the near term. When US super charger network is open to all and Electrify America get their sh$t together, one of the biggest advantages goes away

I'm hoping at least a couple OEM folks will get their collective heads out of their butts and produce a competitive vehicle , with an actual steering wheel  The Iconiq 5 may not be for every one but it is interesting, would prefer a real live coupe/sedan vs yet another SUV though.


----------



## DocScott

Nom said:


> @Madmolecule - your posts definitely get across how unhappy you are with your car experience and Tesla. I'm sorry. Definitely cool to complain. You have the right too. But you seem to do it so much that I wonder …. I really think you should consider selling the car and just moving on from Tesla. I think that you might actually be much happier in life if you do so.


Do they, though? I honestly can't remember him complaining about the car or the core driving experience, although I'll admit I haven't gone through his past posts to check. Yes, he's complained about Tesla's business practices _a lot_. And I think he's indicated that because of that he's unlikely to buy another Tesla, but I think that's true for many on this forum. That's not the same as being unhappy with your current Tesla automobile.


----------



## TomT

shareef777 said:


> Personally, I didn't see the appeal to go from 4.8s to 4.2s, especially considering the $2k cost.


One of the things I really like is the improved accelerator feel and response. There is a significant difference.


----------



## SalisburySam

msjulie said:


> Sadly no, not in the near term. When US super charger network is open to all and Electrify America get their sh$t together, one of the biggest advantages goes away
> 
> I'm hoping at least a couple OEM folks will get their collective heads out of their butts and produce a competitive vehicle , with an actual steering wheel  The Iconiq 5 may not be for every one but it is interesting, would prefer a real live coupe/sedan vs yet another SUV though.


Very much agree. After finding one to test drive we want to get an Ioniq5 Limited to replace our 2012 Nissan LEAF but they are just unavailable with the demand they're enjoying and very limited availability in the US. When it becomes available I think the EQS will blow the Model S out of the water at a similar price point, but that's only my opinion.


----------



## FRC

SalisburySam said:


> Very much agree. After finding one to test drive we want to get an Ioniq5 Limited to replace our 2012 Nissan LEAF but they are just unavailable with the demand they're enjoying and very limited availability in the US. When it becomes available I think the EQS will blow the Model S out of the water at a similar price point, but that's only my opinion.


It's hard for me to imagine any current EV blowing any Tesla "out of the water" feature v feature right now. I'm only talking about the vehicle, not the company. When the vehicle and the charging network can rival what Tesla's offering, my allegiance to Tesla will be a thing of the past. I would love to be driving an outstanding EV, with an outstanding charging network, produced and backed by an outstanding company.

In my opinion, Tesla currently wins on 2 of those 3 criteria.


----------



## Klaus-rf

FRC said:


> In my opinion, Tesla currently wins on 2 of those 3 criteria.


And they fail MISERABLY in the third category (customer service, communication, parts availability, someone (ANYONE?) to talk to about an issue, ...) and the world knows it. Doesn't take much for someone to NOT choose Tesla.

Granted the SC network is nice for distance travel but in reality I've SC-charged less than eight times in 4 years so it's a good talking point, but not that useful for me,. Not to mention the serious price increases in SC costs over that same time.


----------



## FRC

Klaus-rf said:


> And they fail MISERABLY in the third category (customer service, communication, parts availability, someone (ANYONE?) to talk to about an issue, ...) and the world knows it. Doesn't take much for someone to NOT choose Tesla.
> 
> Granted the SC network is nice for distance travel but in reality I've SC-charged less than eight times in 4 years so it's a good talking point, but not that useful for me,. Not to mention the serious price increases in SC costs over that same time.


For me, the SCer network is hugely important. And yes, they fail miserably in category 3.


----------



## shareef777

FRC said:


> It's hard for me to imagine any current EV blowing any Tesla "out of the water" feature v feature right now. I'm only talking about the vehicle, not the company. When the vehicle and the charging network can rival what Tesla's offering, my allegiance to Tesla will be a thing of the past. I would love to be driving an outstanding EV, with an outstanding charging network, produced and backed by an outstanding company.
> 
> In my opinion, Tesla currently wins on 2 of those 3 criteria.


Right now my Tesla's "superiority" to other vehicles (including ICE) comes simply down to their battery/motors. The rest of it is "meh". Thing is, I haven't even TRIED another EV so the supposed superiority may just be the lure of not having an ICE/transmission. As more EVs come out, my loyalty to Tesla wanes and my EV curiosity is at an all time high as I look at other brands.


----------



## lance.bailey

my new job will be onsite and with my wife still working remotely at home we *could* live with just the model 3, but kids out of school is going to make it hard. We are looking at picking up a Bolt or Soul for a few months or a year until the Polestar or the Y we want (colours and batteries) is available for order. 

It will be interesting to live with another EV and see if Tesla love is really just non-ICE love.


----------



## PNWmisty

msjulie said:


> Sadly no, not in the near term. When US super charger network is open to all and Electrify America get their sh$t together, one of the biggest advantages goes away
> 
> I'm hoping at least a couple OEM folks will get their collective heads out of their butts and produce a competitive vehicle , with an actual steering wheel  The Iconiq 5 may not be for every one but it is interesting, would prefer a real live coupe/sedan vs yet another SUV though.


Tesla's biggest advantage is bigger than most people can even imagine. It's a pricing power advantage that is not even visible right now because Tesla's models are in such high demand. When that changes due to increasing production or slackening demand, Tesla has a growing power to reduce selling prices massively to continue growing sales while still making a good profit. Other automakers do not have this advantage. But Tesla will only lower prices enough to ensure they can sell their entire production as soon as it comes off the production line. Market value is fungible depending upon supply and demand. This means that as Tesla grows production past the point they can sell every car as soon as it comes off the line, they will lower prices proactively before it gets there. This is how Tesla plans to fulfill their mission to accelerate the adoption of EV's while displacing polluting ICE cars and trucks to the tune of million per year.

I know you think Tesla has to cater to your preferred desire in cars but nothing could be further from the truth. Tesla plans on continuing to succeed in spectacular fashion by continuing to innovate new ways to make higher quality products for less money. By offering superior value they will have more customers than they need for years to come, even as the continue to ramp production volumes to unimaginable levels. If you think the Ionic 5 is a better value for you, then you should buy it. It matters not to Tesla. They just want to displace as many ICE cars and trucks as humanly possible.


----------



## PNWmisty

Klaus-rf said:


> And they fail MISERABLY in the third category (customer service, communication, parts availability, someone (ANYONE?) to talk to about an issue, ...) and the world knows it. Doesn't take much for someone to NOT choose Tesla.
> 
> Granted the SC network is nice for distance travel but in reality I've SC-charged less than eight times in 4 years so it's a good talking point, but not that useful for me,. Not to mention the serious price increases in SC costs over that same time.


You might think parts wouldn't be a problem if you bought a Ford. This guy broke his tie rod on a brand new Bronco and the Ford dealership told them there was a national backorder on tie rods and they wouldn't be able to get one for at least two months. See here:






There are massive supply chain issues the last two plus years and Tesla is actually doing better than the legacy automakers when it comes to parts availability.

P.S. Ford will not cover this under warranty even though the truck is brand new.


----------



## PNWmisty

lance.bailey said:


> my new job will be onsite and with my wife still working remotely at home we *could* live with just the model 3, but kids out of school is going to make it hard. We are looking at picking up a Bolt or Soul for a few months or a year until the Polestar or the Y we want (colours and batteries) is available for order.
> 
> It will be interesting to live with another EV and see if Tesla love is really just non-ICE love.


Yeah, let us know how it goes with the Polestar, LOL! :smile: Sometimes the grass is only greener on the other side until you climb over the fence and find out it's artificial turf!


----------



## Madmolecule

shareef777 said:


> Right now my Tesla's "superiority" to other vehicles (including ICE) comes simply down to their battery/motors. The rest of it is "meh". Thing is, I haven't even TRIED another EV so the supposed superiority may just be the lure of not having an ICE/transmission. As more EVs come out, my loyalty to Tesla wanes and my EV curiosity is at an all time high as I look at other brands.


As an electrical/controls engineer the only thing that exited me about Tesla was the automation. But it turned out Elon was pumping a dream, not a engineered product. (Fantasy Uncertainty and Doubt) The electric motor has been around for over 100 years, Panasonic makes the batteries, Delta makes the inverter. Some even want to believe Elon revolutionized Air Conditioning and thermodynamics with his compressed Freon system.

I prefer to warn or share the joy, with others about my experience the ( the purpose of what I thought this forum was). I did buy not only a EV but into the environment and sustainability lifestyle. It was the only option at the time, and I can assure I will never, ever buy another Elon product. He misrepresented the technology, the vision, the capabilities and progress. it is clear as Tesla has not applied to a single state to allow the vehicles to operate as sold with FSD. The liability under FSD has not been addressed with the insurance carriers or even Telsa insurance that I am aware of. It is my understanding that the driver is alway responsibility for driving the vehicle, Elon let me know what I am missing?

thier superiority has only been the competitions half baked solutions, like the leaf or hybrid plug-ins, with the worst of gas and electric. The competition have just been playing their standard game of delay until they can have a reliable profitable product.

I am keeping my Tesla, for now, because I don't think Elon will be with Tesla by the end of the year. Elon's latest twitter rants have made it clear there is more "news" to come. It is clear to me why Elon put a female as the lead at spaceX. With the news I feel will be coming in next few weeks, a disgruntled owner on an owners forum will well be the least of your worries.


----------



## shareef777

Madmolecule said:


> As an electrical/controls engineer the only thing that exited me about Tesla was the automation. But it turned out Elon was pumping a dream, not a engineered product. (Fantasy Uncertainty and Doubt) The electric motor has been around for over 100 years, Panasonic makes the batteries, Delta makes the inverter. Some even want to believe Elon revolutionized Air Conditioning and thermodynamics with his compressed Freon system.
> 
> I prefer to warn or share the joy, with others about my experience ( the purpose of what I thought this forum was). I did buy not only a EV but into the environment and sustainability lifestyle. It was the only option at the time, and I can assure I will never, ever buy another Elon product. He misrepresented the technology, the vision, the capabilities and progress. it is clear as Tesla has not applied to a single state to allow the vehicles to operate as sold with FSD. The liability under FSD has not been addressed with the insurance carriers or even Telsa insurance that I am aware of. It is my understanding that the driver is alway responsibility for driving the vehicle, Elon let me know what I am missing?
> 
> thier superiority has only been the competitions half baked solutions, like the leaf or hybrid plug-ins, with the worst of gas and electric. The competition have just been playing their standard game of delay until they can have a reliable profitable product.
> 
> I am keeping my Tesla, for now, because I don't think Elon will be with Tesla by the end of the year. Elon's latest twitter rants have made it clear there is more "news" to come. It is clear to me why Elon put a female as the lead at spaceX.


Outside of FSD, everything else you paid for you got. The acceleration boost is there. Just because you're now bored with it doesn't mean Tesla did you any wrong.


----------



## Madmolecule

How do You know it’s there? How do you know that everyone that didn’t pay for doesn’t it has it also by now? Are they still using multiple acceleration profiles in the FSD? Since you seem to know the truth why don’t you tell it to me?


----------



## iChris93

Madmolecule said:


> It is clear to me why Elon put a female as the lead at spaceX.


Because she's qualified and does a better job at running the day to day than he would?


----------



## shareef777

Madmolecule said:


> How do You know it's there? How do you know that everyone that didn't pay for doesn't it has it also by now? Are they still using multiple acceleration profiles in the FSD? Since you seem to know the truth why don't you tell it to me?


They sell a product. There's no logical reason to start handing it out at no charge.

And also, because I don't just start to believe randomly posted conspiracies online.


----------



## msjulie

PNWmisty said:


> I know you think Tesla has to cater to your preferred desire in cars but nothing could be further from the truth.


What? Quite the show of imagination here in your reading of my posts. I never said nor expect Tesla would cater to anyone, well perhaps Elon himself. Certainly not a customer of his products.



PNWmisty said:


> Tesla plans on continuing to succeed in spectacular fashion by continuing to innovate new ways to make higher quality products for less money. By offering superior value they will have more customers than they need for years to come, even as the continue to ramp production volumes to unimaginable levels. If you think the Ionic 5 is a better value for you, then you should buy it.


Every time someone mentions that Tesla or their cars might not be perfect, that person is directed to buy something else. Thanks for the repetitive fanboy comment and no thanks, I can make my own decisions. Also duh, all us grown up kids know that corporations don't care about the customers outside the ability to keep them satisfied minimally enough that they come back. That's the capitalistic way, profit first.



PNWmisty said:


> It matters not to Tesla. They just want to displace as many ICE cars and trucks as humanly possible.


If you believe the ever-interesting Mr Musk's comments, the drive to sustainable transport will not be achieved by one (car) company. So why always all the hate on another car company moving in exactly that direction? Again I'm detecting some non-objective essence of fanboy in this post which, to me, further weakens the points trying to be made here.


----------



## TomT

PNWmisty said:


> P.S. Ford will not cover this under warranty even though the truck is brand new.


Why would they? It clearly is not a manufacturing defect.


----------



## Klaus-rf

PNWmisty said:


> You might think parts wouldn't be a problem if you bought a Ford. This guy broke his tie rod on a brand new Bronco and the Ford dealership told them there was a national backorder on tie rods and they wouldn't be able to get one for at least two months. See here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are massive supply chain issues the last two plus years and Tesla is actually doing better than the legacy automakers when it comes to parts availability.
> 
> P.S. Ford will not cover this under warranty even though the truck is brand new.


My comment about it being almost impossible to actually buy parts from tesla dates waaay back before the COVID era being blamed for supply chain issues.

I tired to buy some nuts and bolts for the front hubs from Tesla - just to have spares for a project. Sent emails, called, (no "local" SC at that time) and NO ONE had ANY idea on how to actually buy parts from Tesla - I already had the part numbers. When calling I was told I had to go to a SC (nearest only 140 miles away!) or email. Emailing (sent more then 50 emails over 6 months and got ONE reply - you must call the SC). All other emails went unanswered - just like trying to contact someone about the overcharges on my invoice when buying the car. NO ONE IS AVAILABLE to contact that has any ability to do anything except refer me to some other ineffective, dead-end path.

It took 11 months, 40 phone calls and 55 emails to buy four nuts and 12 bolts BEFORE the COVID. How is Ford worse? At least there's someone to talk to AND Ford dealers all have Parts Department while Tesla has none. Funny part - when I commented / complained about how difficult it was to actually buy something form The Tesla, one of the few respondents asked for an email trail and phone call list so he could figure out why it took so long, and to get it "fixed". He seemed shocked that my experience was sooo bad. NEVER heard from him again after sending the dates/numbers/person(s) talked to with copied / dates of unanswered email and dead-end phone callss.

Tesla: Where Customer Service is Job Zero (or is that Minus One?).


----------



## Nom

@msjulie - I respectfully disagree. There is an abundance of complaining on here - much the same over and over. Many agreeing with each other on the complaints. Every so often someone makes a counter point. Seems like you don't want the counter points.

Tesla is doing incredibly well. They seem to be focusing on what they need to focus on to dramatically drive the changeover from ICE to EV. Are they dropping some balls and annoying some owners to the point that the owners will bail (just not yet) - yup, sure seems like it. They seem to be winning 10 new customers for every 1 they lose (pulled that out of my butt … you get my point though).

I have had very good experience with my car, with service, with having parts available. From my vantage point, they are kicking tail.


----------



## msjulie

Nom said:


> @msjulie - I respectfully disagree. There is an abundance of complaining on here - much the


Of course, as is your right. Complaining is not yet, to my knowledge, banned on this forum. I agree it gets tiring sometimes and I do my fair share, as do many, because we can and folks like to commiserate with like minded folk.



Nom said:


> same over and over. Many agreeing with each other on the complaints. Every so often someone makes a counter point. Seems like you don't want the counter points.


Not at all, I only disagreed that a poster that said "I know you think" cause they are 100% wrong, as are you in this case 



Nom said:


> I have had very good experience with my car, with service, with having parts available. From my vantage point, they are kicking tail.


They are incredibly successful and I'm mostly happy with my 2018. I am the reason my sister got a Model Y, FWIW (nothing). That doesn't mean I can't express opinions in areas where Tesla has gone in directions counter to original promise (as I understood it) w/o giving me the option to avoid them making my car worse.

As I have been vocal before, same as now, I still refuse to update the firmware because for me, V11 is a downgrade in usability, reliability and safety - a choice that Tesla would use to deny warranty coverage as needed to save them money.

I think it's great you have had good service, I have not needed any since new ( I am capable of general generic car maintenance) but tell me if you try to buy a replacement 12v if you can actually just do so.

YMMV


----------



## VFRMike

I am still hoping that Acceleration Boost might some day (not holding my breath) be available to us performance owners. A half second off of the 3.1/3.2 would be nice and I'd love to get into the 2's. This reminds me of my brother who said if he wasn't running the nitro on his (seriously built) 69 Firebird, he felt like he wasn't really moving.


----------



## shareef777

VFRMike said:


> I am still hoping that Acceleration Boost might some day (not holding my breath) be available to us performance owners. A half second off of the 3.1/3.2 would be nice and I'd love to get into the 2's. This reminds me of my brother who said if he wasn't running the nitro on his (seriously built) 69 Firebird, he felt like he wasn't really moving.


After 3+ years I'm not sure I'd want to invest in any software on this vehicle. It'd be more wear and tear on various components that won't be covered by the powertrain warranty.


----------



## Power Surge

VFRMike said:


> I am still hoping that Acceleration Boost might some day (not holding my breath) be available to us performance owners. A half second off of the 3.1/3.2 would be nice and I'd love to get into the 2's. This reminds me of my brother who said if he wasn't running the nitro on his (seriously built) 69 Firebird, he felt like he wasn't really moving.


I recently spoke to the company that makes the Boost module that I assume does the same thing as the Tesla "upgrade". The reason they only make it for the AWD non-performance, is because the M3P and the RWD long range (my car) are already at full power. Take that as you will. I'm no expert on the subject, I just enquired if they would make a version for my RWDLR and that's what they told me.


----------



## PNWmisty

TomT said:


> Why would they? It clearly is not a manufacturing defect.


What evidence do you have in that? Do you really think a half-shaft on a brand-new Ford truck should break in the first month of ownership? Do you have metallurgical testing results of the broken part confirming that only the highest quality forming and hardening processes were used? That the metal was not over-hardened in spots leading to embrittlement? Ford knew the half-shafts would need to handle considerable torque to go off-road. Why didn't they specify enough toughness in the metallurgy of these parts instead of taking short-cuts?

Are you claiming the new Bronco is not sold as off-road capable?

And why is the part back-ordered for over two months? If I believed all the BS I read here I would think legacy auto knew how to keep parts in stock!


----------



## PNWmisty

msjulie said:


> What? Quite the show of imagination here in your reading of my posts. I never said nor expect Tesla would cater to anyone, well perhaps Elon himself. Certainly not a customer of his products.
> 
> Every time someone mentions that Tesla or their cars might not be perfect, that person is directed to buy something else. Thanks for the repetitive fanboy comment and no thanks, I can make my own decisions. Also duh, all us grown up kids know that corporations don't care about the customers outside the ability to keep them satisfied minimally enough that they come back. That's the capitalistic way, profit first.
> 
> If you believe the ever-interesting Mr Musk's comments, the drive to sustainable transport will not be achieved by one (car) company. So why always all the hate on another car company moving in exactly that direction? Again I'm detecting some non-objective essence of fanboy in this post which, to me, further weakens the points trying to be made here.


I have no hate for other EV manufacturers although I would if I believed their tall tales of coming out with mass market EV's any year now for the last 5 years. I look at what they do, instead of what they say. Sure, every EV is one more EV on the road. But until I see them moving in the direction of producing millions per year, I am not going to think about them with warm-fuzzy feelings. They talk big EV talk all the while dragging their feet and continuing to churn out millions of polluting ICE vehicles every single year that will be spewing toxic gases for decades which will ensure a market for big oil to service well into the 2030's. They know the slower they ramp EV's, the more ICE cars they can sell.

BTW, relative to legacy auto manufacturer's, Tesla has no problem getting their customers to keep coming back. Tesla has (by far) the highest customer satisfaction ratings in the industry and that trend is not showing any sign of changing anytime soon, regardless of all the negativity I see posted on these pages.

When was the last time you had a great experience at a legacy dealership? If you are one of the people that likes going to a dealership, then I recommend you keep doing what works for you. That is just common sense advice, not due to any "fanboyism". Seriously, do what works for you.


----------



## PNWmisty

Nom said:


> @msjulie - I respectfully disagree. There is an abundance of complaining on here - much the same over and over. Many agreeing with each other on the complaints. Every so often someone makes a counter point. Seems like you don't want the counter points.
> 
> Tesla is doing incredibly well. They seem to be focusing on what they need to focus on to dramatically drive the changeover from ICE to EV. Are they dropping some balls and annoying some owners to the point that the owners will bail (just not yet) - yup, sure seems like it. They seem to be winning 10 new customers for every 1 they lose (pulled that out of my butt … you get my point though).
> 
> I have had very good experience with my car, with service, with having parts available. From my vantage point, they are kicking tail.


This is true. This site has become a concentrated vat of irrational negativity, largely driven by a few frequent posters, some of who pretend to own a Tesla. Most legitimate owners here are unaware of the fake posters spreading repeated FUD and how it impacts their own perceptions. People act as if legacy auto is good and upstanding and Tesla is bad. Nothing could be further from the truth. How quickly people forget! Tesla is not perfect but they are a far cry better than any legacy auto company.


----------



## PNWmisty

msjulie said:


> I think it's great you have had good service, I have not needed any since new ( I am capable of general generic car maintenance) but tell me if you try to buy a replacement 12v if you can actually just do so.
> 
> YMMV


When I took my 2018 Performance Model 3 in for the new FSD computer, Tesla said they detected a failing 12V battery (even though I had noticed no symptoms) and they replaced it free under warranty on the spot. My wife's Model 3 RWD is over 4 years old and still has the original 12V battery. But I assume when it needs a replacement, it will not be a problem.


----------



## PNWmisty

shareef777 said:


> After 3+ years I'm not sure I'd want to invest in any software on this vehicle. It'd be more wear and tear on various components that won't be covered by the powertrain warranty.


Software upgrades sold by Tesla do not affect the warranty. If Tesla is not offering an upgrade to a particular car, it's probably because they have boosted it as much as they are willing to provide warranty coverage for. My wife's 2018 RWD Model 3 was upgraded with a software acceleration boost for free about a year after she took delivery! I know of no other car maker that does wonderful upgrades like that after the purchase at no extra charge!

If it was a gasoline powered car she might of had to spend thousands of dollars on cams/exhaust/ECU to get a similar boost. And it would have voided her warranty and ruined her fuel economy.


----------



## Klaus-rf

PNWmisty said:


> What evidence do you have in that? Do you really think a half-shaft on a brand-new Ford truck should break in the first month of ownership? Do you have metallurgical testing results of the broken part confirming that only the highest quality forming and hardening processes were used? That the metal was not over-hardened in spots leading to embrittlement? Ford knew the half-shafts would need to handle considerable torque to go off-road. Why didn't they specify enough toughness in the metallurgy of these parts instead of taking short-cuts?
> 
> Are you claiming the new Bronco is not sold as off-road capable?
> 
> And why is the part back-ordered for over two months? If I believed all the BS I read here I would think legacy auto knew how to keep parts in stock!


NOT a half-shaft, a tie-rod end. And, NO - No mfgr will warranty their products for off-road use,. It's clearly stated in the Owners Manual. Do a web search on the Ford Raptor truck and bed alignment issues form a decade back. Also NOT covered by warranty because off-road use. Even though their advertisements show the vehicles being used off-road.


----------



## Klaus-rf

PNWmisty said:


> If it was a gasoline powered car she might of had to spend thousands of dollars on cams/exhaust/ECU to get a similar boost. And it would have voided her warranty and ruined her fuel economy.


Not nece4ssarily. BMW offers several performance add-ons that do not void drivetrain warranty - so does ford. Ref: all M-series BMWs and the new(er) Boss 302 Mustang with the "track" key. Extra cost, with warranty.


----------



## shareef777

PNWmisty said:


> Software upgrades sold by Tesla do not affect the warranty. If Tesla is not offering an upgrade to a particular car, it's probably because they have boosted it as much as they are willing to provide warranty coverage for. My wife's 2018 RWD Model 3 was upgraded with a software acceleration boost for free about a year after she took delivery! I know of no other car maker that does wonderful upgrades like that after the purchase at no extra charge!
> 
> If it was a gasoline powered car she might of had to spend thousands of dollars on cams/exhaust/ECU to get a similar boost. And it would have voided her warranty and ruined her fuel economy.


Common sense tells you, faster performance means faster wear and tear (all else considered equal). And as you stated, buying faster performance doesn't add additional warranty. So you'd be deteriorating your vehicle faster.


----------



## Klaus-rf

shareef777 said:


> Common sense tells you, faster performance means faster wear and tear (all else considered equal). And as you stated, buying faster performance doesn't add additional warranty. So you'd be deteriorating your vehicle faster.


So in the case of an AWD M3 with the Accel Boost, it'd still be less wear / tear that a basic performance model, No?


----------



## shareef777

Klaus-rf said:


> So in the case of an AWD M3 with the Accel Boost, it'd still be less wear / tear that a basic performance model, No?


Yeah, but the Perf does come with a slightly longer powertrain warranty.


----------



## iChris93

shareef777 said:


> Yeah, but the Perf does come with a slightly longer powertrain warranty.


I don't think that's true. It's the same as the LR RWD or LR AWD.


----------



## shareef777

iChris93 said:


> I don't think that's true. It's the same as the LR RWD or LR AWD.


At the time I bought my M3P, it included an additional 20k mi coverage. Not sure what it's like now.


----------



## SalisburySam

PNWmisty said:


> Yeah, let us know how it goes with the Polestar, LOL! :smile: Sometimes the grass is only greener on the other side until you climb over the fence and find out it's artificial turf!


…in which case it is not only greener but much less maintenance!


----------



## iChris93

shareef777 said:


> At the time I bought my M3P, it included an additional 20k mi coverage. Not sure what it's like now.


That is an extra 20k over the SR. Any long range variant has the same warranty.


----------



## Power Surge

shareef777 said:


> At the time I bought my M3P, it included an additional 20k mi coverage. Not sure what it's like now.


Standard RWD is 100k, Long Range and Perf are 120k. According to Tesla's site. It think it's more related to the larger battery.


----------

